# صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة والإفتراء



## chafikk (27 يوليو 2010)

مسالة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة و الافتراء 
دعني ايها القارئ الكريم ان اقدم بين يديك موجزا سريعا للنقاط التي ادا اردت ان نتوسع فيها فقم بطلب فقط و انا ساحكيها لك بالتفصيل و ذلك حول قضية صلب المسيح عيسى بن مريم لم يقتل و لم يصلب كما يزعم المسيحيون و اليهود و لكنه كان حيا في الوقت الذي زعموا انه ميت و نلخص هذه النقاط فيما يلي 
1-كان عيسى عليه السلام حريصا ان لايموت 
و كان قد اتخذ ترتيبات للدفاع لدحر اليهود لانه كان يريد ان يبقى حيا 
2-تضرع عيسى عليه السلام الى الله كي ينقذه 
نعم تضرع الى الله العلي القدير ان يحفظ حياته ليبقى حيا
3 يسمع الله دعائه
و هو يعني ان الله قد استجاب لدعائه ان يضل حيا 
4-ترى زوجت بيلاطس حلما ينبئها انه لا يجب ان يلحق اذى بهذا الرجل العادل بمعنى ان يبقى حيا 
5-زعم انه بقي على الصليب ثلاث ساعات فقط و انه وقت قصير لا يمكن ان يموت في هدا الوقت القصير 
6-رفيقا صلبه على الصليب ضل كل واحد منهما حيا 
7-خروج دم و ماء عندما غرز بالرمح
8-بيلاطس يعجب ان يسمع ان يسوع كان ميتا و كما يعرف لا احد يموت في هذخ السرعة 
9-يمنع مريم الجدلية ان تلمسه
10-قوله لم اصعد الى ابي ابدا اي لم امت
11-لم تخف مريم المجدلية عندما تعرفت عليه
12-اكل الطعام مرة اخرى و لم يضهر نفسه ابدا لاعدائه
13-قام بجولات قصيرة
14-شهادة رجال بجوار المقبرة عندما قالو لماذا تبحثون عن الحي بين الموتى لوقا 24:4-5
15- تنبا عيسى ان معجزاته ستكون مثل معجزة يونان (يونس عليه السلام)و ساتطرق الى هذا الموضوع لاحقا
و اذا اراد احد الى معرفة التفاصيل فسافصل به لاحقا
15-


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة ام شبه لهم؟؟؟؟؟؟*



chafikk قال:


> مسالة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة و الافتراء
> دعني ايها القارئ الكريم ان اقدم بين يديك موجزا سريعا للنقاط التي ادا اردت ان نتوسع فيها فقم بطلب فقط و انا ساحكيها لك بالتفصيل و ذلك حول قضية صلب المسيح عيسى بن مريم لم يقتل و لم يصلب كما يزعم المسيحيون و اليهود و لكنه كان حيا في الوقت الذي زعموا انه ميت و نلخص هذه النقاط فيما يلي
> 1-كان عيسى عليه السلام حريصا ان لايموت
> و كان قد اتخذ ترتيبات للدفاع لدحر اليهود لانه كان يريد ان يبقى حيا
> ...



*يا ريت حضرتك تقرأ الموضوع دا *​​
*هل صلب المسيح حقيقة ؟ *​​ 
*عشان تعرف انه انتم المخدوعين و المضحوك عليكم !!! *​


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة ام شبه لهم؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*-كان عيسى عليه السلام حريصا ان لايموت
و كان قد اتخذ ترتيبات للدفاع لدحر اليهود لانه كان يريد ان يبقى حيا

من قال لك ذلك !!! يا ريت تشوف شو مكتوب عندنا في الكتاب المقدس
«لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَ الَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ»

2-تضرع عيسى عليه السلام الى الله كي ينقذه
نعم تضرع الى الله العلي القدير ان يحفظ حياته ليبقى حيا

نعم تضرع لانه كان خائفا بحسب الناسوت اي الطبيعة البشرية له!! و ما الخطأ في ذلك !!


3 يسمع الله دعائه

ارادة الله انه اتى بالمسيح من اجل ان يصلب و ان يقوم من بين الاموات و اعيد لك الاية السابقة :
«لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَ الَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ»

و هو يعني ان الله قد استجاب لدعائه ان يضل حيا
ارادة الله ان يموت المسيح !! و المسيح اتى من اجل الخلاص !! 

الله لا يغير رأيه !! 

4-ترى زوجت بيلاطس حلما ينبئها انه لا يجب ان يلحق اذى بهذا الرجل العادل بمعنى ان يبقى حيا

رأت الحلم فعلا و لكن الشعب اليهودي بقي مصرا على صلب المسيح و بيلاطس حاول اقناعهم بعدم صلب المسيح و لكنهم رفضوا ذلك !! 
و بيلاطس فعلا اصدر قرار الصلب للمسيح و لكنه قال: انا بريء من دم هذا الرجل !! 

5-زعم انه بقي على الصليب ثلاث ساعات فقط و انه وقت قصير لا يمكن ان يموت في هدا الوقت القصير

ليه !! حضرتك دكتور مثلا !! 
شخص طعن بحربه و دقت المسامير في يديه و رجليه !! و كان معلقا على خشبة الصليب !! و مجلود 
هل يعقل ان يبقى صامدا اكثر !! تكلم بمنطق !! 

6-رفيقا صلبه على الصليب ضل كل واحد منهما حيا

لا كذب !! مات الاثنان و قطعت ارجلهم لانه قد حدث زلزال بعد موت المسيح فقرر الجنود ان يقطعوا ارجل المصلوبين للتسريع في موتهم و مات الاثنان بسبب قطع ارجلهم 
اما المسيح فلم تقطع رجليه لانه كان ميتا 

7-خروج دم و ماء عندما غرز بالرمح

و هذا ما جعل احد الجنود يؤمنون بالمسيح من بعد تكذيبه!! بانه قال حقا كان هذا الانسان ابن الله ! 

8-بيلاطس يعجب ان يسمع ان يسوع كان ميتا و كما يعرف لا احد يموت في هذه السرعة

وااااااااو ليه بيلاطس حكالك شي !! 
انظر جواب رقم 5

9-يمنع مريم الجدلية ان تلمسه

؟؟

10-قوله لم اصعد الى ابي ابدا اي لم امت

المسيح قام من بين الاموات يا اخ!! و صعد بعد 40 يوما من قيامته من بين الاموات !! 

11-لم تخف مريم المجدلية عندما تعرفت عليه

لان الذي يؤمن لا يخاف !!
ثم انها لم تعرف انه المسيح عندما ظهر لها بل كانت تبكي عندما وجدت القبر فارغا
فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفًا، وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ.
المسيح بقي يظهر لتلاميذه 40 يوما و لم يخافوا منه ابدا لانه المسيح اخبرهم انه سيقوم من بين الاموات 

12-اكل الطعام مرة اخرى و لم يضهر نفسه ابدا لاعدائه
!!!!!!!! 
تخبيص 100% 
مصدر؟؟؟
13-قام بجولات قصيرة

جولات مين ؟؟؟ اين ؟؟؟ مع من !! 

مصدرك؟؟
14-شهادة رجال بجوار المقبرة عندما قالو لماذا تبحثون عن الحي بين الموتى لوقا 24:4-5

الحي بين الموتى !! انت قلتها و أجبت نفسك بنفسك !! 
لان القبر كان فارغاااااااااااا 

15- تنبا عيسى ان معجزاته ستكون مثل معجزة يونان (يونس عليه السلام)و ساتطرق الى هذا الموضوع لاحقا
بل اعظم !! و المسيح ابدا لا يشبه اي من الذين قبله !! 
فولادته اعجوبة و معجزة و كذلك قيامته اكبر معجزة و اعجوبة!! 
​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: هل صلب المسيح حقيقة ام شبه لهم؟؟؟؟؟؟*


[/quote]


chafikk قال:


> مسالة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة و الافتراء
> دعني ايها القارئ الكريم ان اقدم بين يديك موجزا سريعا للنقاط التي ادا اردت ان نتوسع فيها فقم بطلب فقط و انا ساحكيها لك بالتفصيل و ذلك حول قضية صلب المسيح عيسى بن مريم لم يقتل و لم يصلب كما يزعم المسيحيون و اليهود و لكنه كان حيا في الوقت الذي زعموا انه ميت و نلخص هذه النقاط فيما يلي
> 1-كان عيسى عليه السلام حريصا ان لايموت
> و كان قد اتخذ ترتيبات للدفاع لدحر اليهود لانه كان يريد ان يبقى حيا
> ...


سلام ونعمة


----------



## sarkoo (27 يوليو 2010)

chafikk قال:


> مسالة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة و الافتراء
> دعني ايها القارئ الكريم ان اقدم بين يديك موجزا سريعا للنقاط التي ادا اردت ان نتوسع فيها فقم بطلب فقط و انا ساحكيها لك بالتفصيل و ذلك حول قضية صلب المسيح عيسى بن مريم لم يقتل و لم يصلب كما يزعم المسيحيون و اليهود و لكنه كان حيا في الوقت الذي زعموا انه ميت و نلخص هذه النقاط فيما يلي
> 1-كان عيسى عليه السلام حريصا ان لايموت
> و كان قد اتخذ ترتيبات للدفاع لدحر اليهود لانه كان يريد ان يبقى حيا
> ...


 
*أخي الكريم *
*نصيحة لوجه الله*
*أنت تكثر من قراءة كتيبات غريب الأطوار أحمد ديدات وهي مضرة للصحة ... وللعقل *
*فأنصحك بالإبتعاد عنها*
*وبإنتظار تحليلاتك  .... عفوا بإنتظار نسخك لتحليلاته*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 يوليو 2010)

> *مسالة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة و الافتراء *



*لو المسيح لم يصلب من هو اذا المصلوب ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (28 يوليو 2010)

راجع المواضيع التالية:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30039
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43621
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14153
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=384
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7167

هناك المزيد ان كنت فعلا تبحث عن الحق.
الرب ينور طريقك


----------



## sarkoo (28 يوليو 2010)

*سيد شفيق أنا سوف قول رأي بإختصار ولا يتطلب أن تتعب نفسك وتجلب أدلة وبراهين تثبت فيها صحة رواية القرآن حول الصلب 
فحتى ولو كانت المسيحية مخطئة من أساسها وحتى لو أنك أثبت ولن يحصل أن المسيح لم يصلب فهذا لن يجعل الناس الأصحاء عقليا يعتنقون الإسلام*
*أنا شخصيا لو أني قررت يوما أن أغير ديني وهذا أيضا لن يحصل ... فإني سأتجه نحو البوذية .. الهندوسية ... الإلحاد لو شئت لكن ليس الإسلام    
وسأقول لك سببا واحدا كافيا لذلك وليس له علاقة بألوهية بالمسيح من عدمها *
*المشكلة كلها تتعلق بإله الإسلام نفسه فأنا لن يشرفني عبادة إله سمح بتحريف الدين اليهودي ثم بسرعة صاروخية سمح أن يحرف الدين المسيحي مباشرة بعد صعود المسيح*
*وقام بعملية غش واحتيال فاضح لا تليق بصفات الألوهية واخترع قصة احتيالية على شعبه وشبه لهم صورة المسيح على شخص آخر وجعلهم يتخبطون ويخطئون في تحديد هوية المصلوب لمدة فقط 600 سنة *
*ثم فطن بعد هذه المدة كلها لإرسال التصحيح المفترض 
بشرفك كيف سنثق بهكذا إله ...*
*ماذا لو جئتك أنا الآن وقلت لك أرسلني الله الآن وبعد 1400 سنة لتصحيح خطأ في الإسلام كان قد غفل عنه أو احتال على البشر وخدعهم به سابقا وكان يجلس في جلسة صفا حين تذكر فجأة الأمر وقرر الآن ان يصححه 
هل كنت ستصدقني ..؟! 
دعني أجيب عنك ..بالتأكيد لا لن تصدقني 
وكيف ستصدقني ... إن كنت أنا نفسي لا أصدق نفسي ..
وماذا لو كنت حقا أنا صادق ..؟!! 
فكل شيء ممكن من قبل هذا الإله الغريب
ألن تكون قد حرمت نفسك من الجنة بسبب رفضك دعوتي ...!!*
*والأسئلة المنطقية التي يجب أن تسألها لنفسك هي :*
*1_ طالما أنه أراد رفع المسيح وتخليصه من الصلب لماذا لم يرفعه أمام الشعب ويجعل من لم يؤمن به يؤمن ..؟*
*2_لماذا قام بعمل أقل ما يوصف أنه شعوذة واحتيال على الناس رغم أنه إله وحاشا أن يكون محتالا ...؟ 
3_ان الفكرة التي أراد الإسلام أن يلغيها، فكرة الإنابة والنيابة" أي أن المسيح لم يمت نيابة عن الجميع، وترفضون بشدة خطة الفداء بناء على هذا المبدأ الذي أكده القرآن"( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ))، لكن هذه الإشكالية وقع فيها الإسلام عندما تكلم عن إلقاء الشبه، سواء كان يهوذا أو غيره (( فحتى هوية البديل لم تتفقوا عليها بعد )) .... لكن مهما كان هذا البديل ماذا فعل ليصلب ويعاقب بدل المسيح ...أليس هنا أيضا (( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى )) ...؟!*
*فكيف تريد من المسيحيين قبول الإسلام بعد ذلك
لذلك كفاكم ودعونا وشأننا نحن سعيدون بديننا حتى لو كان محرفا 
فإن كان وهو محرف على حد قولكم يحوي كل هذا الكم الهائل من التعاليم السامية والراقية فكيف لو كان بنسخته الحقيقية المزعومة .... فهل هناك تعاليم أرقى من ذلك بعد
كفى ..*


----------



## Rosetta (28 يوليو 2010)

sarkoo قال:


> *سيد شفيق أنا سوف قول رأي بإختصار ولا يتطلب أن تتعب نفسك وتجلب أدلة وبراهين تثبت فيها صحة رواية القرآن حول الصلب
> فحتى ولو كانت المسيحية مخطئة من أساسها وحتى لو أنك أثبت ولن يحصل أن المسيح لم يصلب فهذا لن يجعل الناس الأصحاء عقليا يعتنقون الإسلام*
> *أنا شخصيا لو أني قررت يوما أن أغير ديني وهذا أيضا لن يحصل ... فإني سأتجه نحو البوذية .. الهندوسية ... الإلحاد لو شئت لكن ليس الإسلام
> وسأقول لك سببا واحدا كافيا لذلك وليس له علاقة بألوهية بالمسيح من عدمها *
> ...



*رد اكثر من رائع اخي Sarkoo
فعلا رد انا وقفت عاجزة امامه فكيف سيكون حال المسلم !! 
و بالفعل لن تجد نصف مسلم قادر على ان يجيبك على هذه التساؤلات 

ربنا يبارك في خدمتك 
سلام المسيح معك

​*


----------



## sarkoo (28 يوليو 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *رد اكثر من رائع اخي Sarkoo​*
> *فعلا رد انا وقفت عاجزة امامه فكيف سيكون حال المسلم !! *
> *و بالفعل لن تجد نصف مسلم قادر على ان يجيبك على هذه التساؤلات *​
> *ربنا يبارك في خدمتك *
> *سلام المسيح معك*​


 _* ميرسي ليكي Red Rose88 *_
_*ربنا يباركك إنتي كمان،*_
*والمسيح يفضل معاك ...*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 أغسطس 2010)

الرب يبارك حياتك  sarkoo رد مفحم لمن يشكك فى الصلب والفداء ايهما اجدر بل التصديق كتاب كتب بوحى الهى ام كتاب كتبة شخص مشكوك فى نبوتة اعظم مااعطى للبشرية خلاصها من خطاياها بدم الثمين دم الهى


----------



## sarkoo (17 أغسطس 2010)

شايمس قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك sarkoo رد مفحم لمن يشكك فى الصلب والفداء ايهما اجدر بل التصديق كتاب كتب بوحى الهى ام كتاب كتبة شخص مشكوك فى نبوتة اعظم مااعطى للبشرية خلاصها من خطاياها بدم الثمين دم الهى


 
*ميرسي ليك شايمس*
*الرب يباركك ويحميك ...*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أغسطس 2010)

*الشقيق الكريم  الاخ الغير مسيحى
إسمح لى إبداء تعليقاتى المتواضعه البسيطة
أولا السيد المسيح فى أكثر من موضع   - فى السرد الانجيلي بحسب الانجيليين الاربعة -  الذين أجمعت جميع الكنائس المسيحية وعلماء الاديان  على الاعتراف بهم- المسيح  خرج من بين أيادى اليهود  وهم عازمون على قتله  قتلا علنيا  آنيا  إلإنجيل بحسب ما سجله لوقا الاصحاح4 والاية 30- والإنجيل بحسب ما سجله يوحنا الاصحاح8-والايه 59
وهذه مجرد أمثلة لمرات عديده اخرى
بالمناسبة أن أسباب  محاولات  اليهود قتله :::::  تتعارض مع روايات العقيده التى تتنتمى إليها أنت 
المهم   أن السيد والمعلم  إنفك وخرج من بين أياديهم -إما بطريقة إعجازية وهو التصور الغالب او بطريقة  منطقية المهم أنه  نجا  منفلتا منفكا ------------وسجل ألانجليون ذلك 
فمعنى ذلك  -وعلى خلاف ما   تغالط العقيده التى تتنتمى إليها سيادتك 
+أنه قادر على  الفكاك ......   وأن الإنجيل  سجل   بأمانة  المرات التى إنفك  فيها  
فلو  كان إنفك قبل  الصليب الفصحى  الاشهر   فلما  كان الانجيل  سيكذب أو يغالط او  يتجاهل او ينفي  مادام أمينا بذكر الفكاك  -بل أقول حصر المرات التى غنفك فيها سابقا لاحظ انمها تمت  دون إلقاء الشبه  على أحد  وغستعمال أحد ككبش فداء

أسباب الفكاك:::   الانفكاك أو النجاه التى  قام بها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح لم تكن  بلا هدف  ولم تكن جبنا عن المواجهه او هروبا  لمجرد الانفلات 

نقراء فى الانجيل يوحنا الاصحاح8 والاية 20 (((( ان ساعته لم تكن قد جاءت بعد )))) والحقيقة انه لضيق وقتى فقط أكتفي بهذا المثال الواحد فقد تكرر هذا المفهوم فى رواية الانجيليين الاربعه  ان السيد كانت له خطة  موقوته  وكان لازم ساعه الصليب   تكون فى هذا التوقيت  الفصحى وبعد اكتمال هذا  القدر من التعليم والتاهيل لرسله وتلاميذه وبعد مواجهات ومناظرات حوارية مع الكتبه والفريسين وزعماء اليهود هذا مقدارها وهذا زمان توقيتها  
فخلاصه من بين ايادى  اليهود لم يكن اعتباطا  وتسليمه لنفسه بكامل ارادته وسلطانه وبمقتضي علمه السابق وبحريته وبقدرته-كما نؤمن ونعتقد- لم يكن ايضا اعتباطا فى هذا التوقيت.


أما الافتراء الذى   تقدمه عقيدتك    ضد الكنيسة المسيحية  -مؤمنينا ورعاتنا وعلماء عقيدتنا  
بأننا نفترى على الله الكذب   - بزعم أنه لم ينقذ المسيح  الذى قدم صرخات وتوسلات إبان وجوده بالجسد فسمع له من أجل تقواه


فنرد عليه بأن عقيدتك  نادت بألقاء  إبراهيم فى النار   دون  تنجية ودون إلقاء شبه على  بديل   والله حول النار بردا وسلاما

الله اذن  قادر على تحويل الشده والتجربة الى غير ماهى عليه للصالحين   لا الى فقط تقفيزهم  وتهريبهم منها
لنا عوده قريبة -بمشيئة الله*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أغسطس 2010)

ألاخ الغير مسيحى 
أوجه لسيادتك سؤالا مباشر

هل لديك دليل  مادى أو نص حرفي  يؤكد أن يونان النبي الذى تدعونه   يونس   بقي فى بطن الحوت حيأ  لم يذق الموت
هل هناك نص من الكتاب المقدس  أو من غيره من الكتب  أن يونس طوال مدة بقائه فى بطن الحوت  كان حيا 
أنا هنا عندى ملحوظتين 
الاولى    ان الغنى  ولعازر  فى القصة التمثيلية  التى قدمها المسيح كانوا أمواتا  يتكلمون ويتحاورون  ويصلون  وينادون ابراهيم من الهاوية   إلإنجيل بحسب لوقا  الاصحاح16 والايه من 19 الخ

ثانيا ان يونان النبي فى صلاته  أبان حرفيا  أنه  نزل إلى الهاوية   (يونان الاصحاح 2)


إستفسارى  هل هناك نصا    حرفيا   فى الوحى الالهى   ينفي الموت عن يونان  خلال بقاؤءه فى بطن الحوت -وليس خروجه حيا على شاطئ  شط العرب ومنه الى نينوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظر إجابة  أخى الحبيب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أغسطس 2010)

*ألاخ الغير مسيحى 
أوجه لسيادتك سؤالا مباشر

هل لديك دليل مادى أو نص حرفي يؤكد أن يونان النبي الذى تدعونه يونس بقي فى بطن الحوت حيأ لم يذق الموت
هل هناك نص من الكتاب المقدس أو من غيره من الكتب أن يونس طوال مدة بقائه فى بطن الحوت كان حيا 
أنا هنا عندى ملحوظتين 
الاولى ان الغنى ولعازر فى القصة التمثيلية التى قدمها المسيح كانوا أمواتا يتكلمون ويتحاورون ويصلون وينادون ابراهيم من الهاوية إلإنجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح16 والايه من 19 الخ

ثانيا ان يونان النبي فى صلاته أبان حرفيا أنه نزل إلى الهاوية (يونان الاصحاح 2)


إستفسارى هل هناك نصا حرفيا فى الوحى الالهى ينفي الموت عن يونان خلال بقاؤءه فى بطن الحوت -وليس خروجه حيا على شاطئ شط العرب ومنه الى نينوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظر إجابة أخى الحبيب*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أغسطس 2010)

ألاخ الغير مسيحى  دعنا  نتخيل  المشاهد التالية   أمامنا-كما  لوكنا  نتفرج  على  مسرحية  من تمثيل ثلاث مجموعات من الهواه    ودعنا  نحكم  على مانراه

1-المشهد الاول  مجموعه من الجند تأتى  لتقبض على  المعلم  من وسط مجموعة من تلاميذه
المعلم:-  من تطلبون
الجمع -  فلان الفلانى
-أنا هو الذى تطلبونه -فما حاجتكم الى هؤلاء إتركوهم يمضون الى حال سبيلهم-أنا جئت خصيصا الى هذه الساعه  لإضع نفسي حتى الموت الى هذه الساعه -لى سلطان ان اخذها لى سلطان ان أضعها أيضا  ليس أحد يأخذها منى عنوةالا تعلمون ان فى مقدورى ان اطلب من الاب ان يرسل الى الوف من الملائكة  تصد عنى  الأذى فكيف تكمل الكتب-  يا فلان   رد سيفك الى غمدك  وكن الى جوار اخوتك تشد من إزرهم. وسأبرئ اذن  العبد الذى (فى نذالة العبيد وهمجيتهم   )تطاول على بالكثير من السفه. يمضي المعلم أمام  الجند الأتين للقبض عليه ويفر معظم من حوله من تلاميذ ليتتبعوه من وراء الجدران .


الفرقة الاخرى   للتمثيل تأتى لتمثل نفس المشهد من منظور اخر
يأتى الجمع بمشاعل وعصي الى حيث يوجد المعلم  مع مجموعه  من مريديه ومتعلمىه 
يصيبه الضيق والتوتر وربما الارتباك قليلا  تتسع عيناه ويرفع رقبته لينظر متطلعا منافذ الهرب والمناورة يهمس لمريديه من    يفدينى  ويسلم نفسه عوضا عنى  وانا أهديه الجنة الموعودة
تدور فى أنفس تلاميذه الذين لم يكونوا حتى هذه اللحظة على قدر من الشجاعة ورباطة الجأش الافكار  فهذا وذاك سابقا تجادلوا فيمن هو اولى بالرئاسة والزعامة 
-لماذا انا الذى اموت انا صاحب اولاد فليمت يوحنا فهو الاعزب الذى فينا
يوحنا حرام عليكم انا عندى امى  اعولها وهى ليس لها غيري لقد تمنت ان اجلس عن يمين المسيح فى ملكوته  حتى تباهى بى جاراتها
يخبط المعلم بكفه على الطاولة جرى إيه ماحدش فيكم عاوز يموت بدالى
مافيش غير أندراوس ......جاهز
ينظر بطرس شقيقه نظرة الم .... يعنى مافيش غير أخويا اللى يموت بدالك عندك أتناشر تلميذ وسبعين رسول  مافيش غير اندراوس
يأتى صوت من زاوية الحجرة  أريستون -واحد من السبعين خلاص يا جماعة تيك إيت إيزى أنا اللى هاموت نيابة عنك يا عيسي  بس أنا يونانى الاصل وشكلى أوروبي وانت ملامحك شرق أوسطية 
نعمل إيه اولا رجال الامن -ورجال الامن السري والحرس يعرفونك تماما من ساعه -ما    شفي الله على يديك إبن قائد المئة - ومن ساعة ما أبرأت  وأحييت  خادم  الملك واقمت ابنة يايروس 
ودول تملى عارفينك من المؤتمرات التعليمية الجماهيرية  اللى كانت محظورة بسبب قانون الطوارئ
اما رؤساء الكهنه والكهنه والفريسين والناموسين والكتبة وأعضاء مجمع السنهدريم فهذه هى الطامة الكبريانتا ليك3سنين عمال تواجههم وتناظرهم وتكلمهم مرة دعوة ومرات انذارات مخيفة وما سجله الانجليون من حوراتك مع هؤلاء غيض من فيض-ومريم امك والمريمات كل دول سيعرفوننى و-يفسدون خططتنا
عيسي ماتخافش يا (كيريي)أريستون  ألله  ها يعملك  عمليه زرع وجهه  لتزييف الموضوع وسيكون محبوك فتتلخبط ماما العذراء مريم ويوحنا الحبيب فيك وكمان  عم نيقوديموس اللى امضيت معاه ليالى طويله فى الحوار وذكر بعضه فى يوحنا3 وكذلك تلميذى يوسف الرامى وكله ها يبقى فى السيف سايد.
يمضى أريستون ليسلم نفسه 
ويتنفس السيد مع تلاميذه الصعداء... ويقول  نعود بأءه لنكمل حديثنا  كنت بأكلم معاكم عن إيه ....عن إيه ؟؟؟
أه -يفتكر السيد-
كنت  بأقولكم فى الانجيل بحسب يوحناالاصحاح13والايه15 انا صنعت بكم مثالا حتى  كما صنعت انا  بكم  تصنعون انتم بعضكم ببعض

---يبرز مشهد لشاب متردد اسمه ماركوس .... يا معلم لا بد ان اليهود سيعاوودون  المحاولة مرة اخرى ياترى الدور على مين المرة الجاية
يسدل الستار-----------------------------------------------------
الفريق الثالث
جمع من عسكر يلبسون ملابس عربيه يحيطون ببيت عربي  طالبين شخصا معينا معروف بين اتباعه انه نبي
النبي   ماذا مئات العسكر يلاحقوننى 
انا ساخرج من البابا الخلفي ومعى فلان 
اما انتا يا علان  نام فى فراشي  وتغطى جيدا  ولا يظهر منك اى شئ  -دى خدمة لوجه الله تعالى
هرب ال(....) من الباب الخلفي وفر متسترا بظلام الليل وركب دابة كان ومن معه اعدوها للفرار
شعر علانا  فى  مخدع ال(......) باصوات الاقدام تحيط بسريره ارتعدت فرائصه وغلبه خوفه وصاح يا رجاله انا والااهى  مش فلان   انا    علان  لا  تضربونى ولا تقتلونى
خليط من الاخلاق مع الشفقة  دفع هؤلاء الى عدم إيذاء علانا -وكان ممكن  يفشوا فيه غليلهم من (.....) ينتهى المشهد بواحدمن الجمع يقول لزميله أما (.......)و(.......)و(...........)
صفات  يكنى بها (..........)
الحقيقة اننا محتاجين للمقارنة فى شئ من الاستبصار والتأمل  
واتمنى ان تحكم على الامور بحيادية وموضوعية  فى ضؤء -الاخلاق


----------



## عارف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

Sarkooاستاذ اقتباس  ((المشكلة كلها تتعلق بإله الإسلام نفسه فأنا لن يشرفني عبادة إله سمح بتحريف الدين اليهودي ثم بسرعة صاروخية سمح أن يحرف الدين المسيحي مباشرة بعد صعود المسيح وقام بعملية غش واحتيال فاضح لا تليق بصفات الألوهية واخترع قصة احتيالية على شعبه وشبه لهم صورة المسيح على شخص آخر وجعلهم يتخبطون ويخطئون في تحديد هوية المصلوب لمدة فقط 600 سنة  ثم فطن بعد هذه المدة كلها لإرسال التصحيح المفترض)) منذ خلق الله الانسان حتى ظهور المسيح عصور طويلة يقدرالعلماء وجود الانسان على الارض اكثر من مليون سنةقد تركهم الله يتخبطون بالخطيئة حسب زعمكم كل هذه الفترة  وتقول ان 600سنة كثير واعلم ان الله لم يترك الانسان وبعث اليه الرسل منذ خلق ادم وليست اليهودية والمسيحية اول دين يحرف يقول الله {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ) ولكن المفجاءة جاءت من الهك الذى قال ان لاخلاص للبشرية الا عن طريق جثته بعد كل هذه الفترة وانتم تزعمون بان الله سمح بذلك فلا تقلبوا الحقائق


----------



## sarkoo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

سيد عارف
أنت قلت 
منذ خلق الله الانسان حتى ظهور المسيح عصور طويلة يقدرالعلماء وجود الانسان على الارض اكثر من مليون سنةقد تركهم الله يتخبطون بالخطيئة حسب زعمكم كل هذه الفترة وتقول ان 600سنة كثير واعلم ان الله لم يترك الانسان وبعث اليه الرسل منذ خلق ادم وليست اليهودية والمسيحية اول دين يحرف يقول الله {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ) ولكن المفجاءة جاءت من الهك الذى قال ان لاخلاص للبشرية الا عن طريق جثته بعد كل هذه الفترة وانتم تزعمون بان الله سمح بذلك فلا تقلبوا الحقائق 

يبدو أنك لم تستطع أن تستوعب الفكرة التي أقولها أنا لكن أنت جاوبت على ذلك بنفسك 
عزيزي 
أن يأتي دين جديد كالإسلام ويتهم كل من سبقوه أنهم استطاعو أن يحرفوا كتبهم وأنه الوحيد الذي لا يحرف فهذا أمر يدعو للإستغراب ويتهم الله بصلب قدسيته لأنه سمح لهم بذلك لآلاف السنين
لذلك نقول الله لم يترك الناس يتخبطون بالخطيئة كما تزعم فالله كما قلت أنت بلسانك أرسل الرسل الذين مهدو لمجيء المسيح وكل من اتبع تعاليم هؤلاء الرسل قبل مجيء المسيح هو مشمول بالخلاص والفداء
من تخبطوا بالخطيئة لآلاف السنين هم أناس لديهم كتاب بتعاليم صريحة صحيحة وهم الذين خالفوا هذه التعاليم وهذا الكتاب وهنا إنتبه لذلك جيدا خالفوه لكن لم يغيروه  وهذا بالضبط ما يحصل الآن عندما تخالف حضرتك مثلا ما يقوله قرآنك لأنك بمخالفتك هذه تقع بالخطيئة لكن ليس قرآنك المسؤول فقرآنك قام بمهمته وأخبرك بالتعليم لكن أنت من خالفت هذا التعليم ولذلك لا نستطيع أن نقول ان الله هو من تركك تتخبط بالخطيئة 

ثم هل فهمت أنت لماذا الإعتراض على ال 600 سنة ....؟!!
أنا أقول لك 
الإعتراض لأن هذا الإله المذكور في القرآن هو من جعلهم يخطئون ثم تركهم 
هو لم يخبرهم بالحقيقة وهم خالفوها 
هو لم يخبرهم أنه سيرفع المسيح ويلقي شبهه على آخر وهم من لم يصدقوا ....
الله في القرآن هو من قام بعملية الإحتيال على الناس وهو بنفسه من خدعهم وهو من جعلهم يضلون ويتخبطون ويتشتتون فبالتالي يخطئون بتحديد هوية المصلوب 
هو بحسب القرآن رفعه من وراء ظهورهم وبذلك هو من جعلهم يتحيرون ويستنتجون ويخطئون فالعلة ليست بال 600 سنة العلة بأنه هو من جعلهم يقعون بالخطأ ثم تركهم 600 سنة وهو يتفرج من عليائه عليهم ويتسلى بإلقائهم في جهنم نتيجة خطأ هو من دبر له 
هل فهمت الفكرة ... أرجو ذلك


----------



## القرصان (20 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> sarkooاستاذ اقتباس  ((المشكلة كلها تتعلق بإله الإسلام نفسه فأنا لن يشرفني عبادة إله سمح بتحريف الدين اليهودي ثم بسرعة صاروخية سمح أن يحرف الدين المسيحي مباشرة بعد صعود المسيح وقام بعملية غش واحتيال فاضح لا تليق بصفات الألوهية واخترع قصة احتيالية على شعبه وشبه لهم صورة المسيح على شخص آخر وجعلهم يتخبطون ويخطئون في تحديد هوية المصلوب لمدة فقط 600 سنة  ثم فطن بعد هذه المدة كلها لإرسال التصحيح المفترض)) منذ خلق الله الانسان حتى ظهور المسيح عصور طويلة يقدرالعلماء وجود الانسان على الارض اكثر من مليون سنةقد تركهم الله يتخبطون بالخطيئة حسب زعمكم كل هذه الفترة  وتقول ان 600سنة كثير واعلم ان الله لم يترك الانسان وبعث اليه الرسل منذ خلق ادم وليست اليهودية والمسيحية اول دين يحرف يقول الله {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ) ولكن المفجاءة جاءت من الهك الذى قال ان لاخلاص للبشرية الا عن طريق جثته بعد كل هذه الفترة وانتم تزعمون بان الله سمح بذلك فلا تقلبوا الحقائق


ولايشرفنى ان تنتمى للاسلام
وان كان الباب مفتوح للجميع


----------



## sarkoo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

القرصان قال:


> ولايشرفنى ان تنتمى للاسلام
> وان كان الباب مفتوح للجميع


 
سيد قرصان 
بغض النظر أنك إقتبست من السيد عارف لكن إستطعت أن أستنتج أني أنا من تقصده وهذا إن دل على شيء فهو يدل أنك إنسان مندفع مسكين ولا تقرأ ....
ما علينا 
أولا الله يسامحك
ثانيا  ياريت حضرتك تلتزم النقاش بالأفكار المطروحة بدل الشخصنة التي بلا طعم ولا داعي  و التي إن دلت على شيء فهي تدل على ضعف الحجة فقط لا غير
ســــــــــــلام


----------



## عارف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

Sarkoo[FONT=&quot]اولا لاتحاول طمس الحقائق هل التمهيد لنزول المسيح يستحق عصورا كاملة مئات الاف السنين وربما ملايين السنين مليارات ومليارت من البشر لم يعرفواانهم ورثوا الخطيئة وان لا خلاص لهم  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ثانياان القرآن ليس موجها للمسيحيين فقط ولم يتكلم عن المسيحية فقط والله لم يلقى الشبه على احد بل قال شبه لهم وان كان هناك من يفسرذلك بان الشبه القى على يهوذا الاسخروطى والمسيح نفسه اوضح لهم بصريح العبارة انهم لن يقبضوا عليه[/FONT]* يوحنا :7 :34-35*​  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:"أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا بَعْدُ، ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.‏٣٤سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا".‏٣٥فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ:"إِلَى أَيْنَ هذَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ حَتَّى لاَ نَجِدَهُ نَحْنُ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى شَتَاتِ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَيُعَلِّمَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ؟‏
  [FONT=&quot] العبارة[/FONT] سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي،[FONT=&quot]واضحة وضوح الشمس فلا[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]تفسرها بانهم سيطلبونه مرتين المرة الاولى يقبضون عليه ويصلبونه والمرة الثانية بعد القيامة فلا يجدونه[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ثم ان القرآن لن ينزل ليفند المسيحية بل تحدث عن جميع الديانات وعبدة الاوثان ويحكى قصص عشرات الرسل وقومهم والذين منهم منهم من المؤمن والكافرقبل مجئ المسيح واخيرا القران لم ياتى بدين جديد[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]{ثُمَّ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ أَنِ اتَّبِعْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }النحل123[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]عسى الله يهديك اقراء وابحث دون افكار مسبقة[/FONT]


----------



## sarkoo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> sarkoo[font=&quot]اولا لاتحاول طمس الحقائق هل التمهيد لنزول المسيح يستحق عصورا كاملة مئات الاف السنين وربما ملايين السنين مليارات ومليارت من البشر لم يعرفواانهم ورثوا الخطيئة وان لا خلاص لهم [/font]
> 
> [font=&quot]ثانياان القرآن ليس موجها للمسيحيين فقط ولم يتكلم عن المسيحية فقط والله لم يلقى الشبه على احد بل قال شبه لهم وان كان هناك من يفسرذلك بان الشبه القى على يهوذا الاسخروطى والمسيح نفسه اوضح لهم بصريح العبارة انهم لن يقبضوا عليه[/font]* يوحنا :7 :34-35*​
> فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:"أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا بَعْدُ، ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.‏٣٤سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي، وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا".‏٣٥فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ:"إِلَى أَيْنَ هذَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ حَتَّى لاَ نَجِدَهُ نَحْنُ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى شَتَاتِ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَيُعَلِّمَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ؟‏
> ...


 
أخي الكريم 
يبدو أنك عصبي شوي 
لا بأس ... أولا أنا لا أطمس الحقائق  وليس أنت ولا أنا من نملي على الله الوقت الذي  يراه مناسبا ليرسل رسله وأنبيائه وإلا أستطيع تطبيق المبدأ نفسه على الإسلام والقول لماذا الله انتظر مئات وربما آلاف السنين ليرسل الدين العجيب الغير قابل للتحريف
وأنا قلت لك أن كل من كانوا قبل المسيح مشمولون بالخلاص إذا ما اتبعوا الرسل الذين أرسلوا من قبل المسيح  
لكن يا سيدي الغريب هو ماتجده لديكم فمن هم  قبل الإسلام يقبعون في النار لأنهم غير مسلمين رغم أنهم ولدوا وعاشوا قبل الإسلام ولم يعرفوا عنه شيئا فما ذنبهم  ....؟!!!
أليست أم نبيك بحسب الحديث الصحيح الصريح تقبع في النار ...؟!!
أما عن مسألة الشبه وإلقائه فرأيك الشخصي للأسف ليس رأيا معتمدا ولا يعتد به ولايهمني هذا أولا
ثانيا ما معنى شبه لهم غير أن الله من جعلهم يعتقدون أنه هو نفسه المسيح 
 هل كان جميعهم أغبياء ولا يميزون شخصا عاش بينهم كل تلك السنوات طبعا لا 
لكن لأن الله المخادع عندكم جعل شبيهه المزعوم يصلب بدلا عنه إعتقدوا أنهم استطاعوا صلب المسيح نفسه 
لذلك ((شبه لهم)) هاتان الكلمتان لا ينفيان أن الله عندكم هو من قام بخداعهم بطريقة خسيسة حتى شبه لهم فلا تحاول تفسير المفسر 
وليس لديك سوى حالتين لتفسر ذلك إما أن تعتمد التفسير السائد المعتمد وإما أن الله سحر كل الموجودين يوم حدث الصلب وجعلهم يعتقدون أنه هو نفسه وفي الحالتين لن تستطيع أن تنفي أن الله هو من قام بخداعهم ثم أخذ يتفنن بمعاقبتهم وطبعا بحسب القرآن
 أما عن الآيات التي ذكرتها من الكتاب المقدس فإسمح لي أن أقول لك أنه لا يحق لك ولا لأي مسلم أن يفسر ويفهم كتابنا كما يريد نحن عندما نحاججكم بالقرآن نأتي بأمهات كتب التفسير عندكم ولا نفسره من عقولنا 
لك إحترامي وودي


----------



## عارف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

[font=&quot]اكرر ان الله بعث الرسل لخلاص الانسانية من ادم  حتى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وامم كثيرة كانت على ديانة التوحيد ومن لم تصله رسالة الله  فلا يعذبه الله اقراء قوله تعالى[/font]
  [font=&quot]{مَّنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً }الإسراء[/font]
  [font=&quot]ثانيا الذين شبه لهم المسيح هم اعدائه والذين بنص الانجيل لا يعرفونه وقد دلهم الاسخروطى حيث تقدم وقبل يده  كاشارة اما اتباعه وتلاميذه فقد فرو ساعة الجد  وتضارب الاناجيل  حول اقوال المسيح الاخيرة  والظلمة وانشقاق الهيكل تدل بوضوح ان لا احد منهم يعلم الحقيقة  ثم لماذا لا تفسر قول المسيح بانهم سيطلبونه ولا يجدونه[/font]


----------



## sarkoo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

سيد عارف 
أنت قلت :

اكرر ان الله بعث الرسل لخلاص الانسانية من ادم حتى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وامم كثيرة كانت على ديانة التوحيد ومن لم تصله رسالة الله فلا يعذبه الله اقراء قوله تعالى
{مَّنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً }الإسراء
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كلام جميل لا غبار عليه لكن لم تجبني  هل بعث الله بأهل نبيك رسولا أم لم يفعل ...؟؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أنت قلت :
ثانيا الذين شبه لهم المسيح هم اعدائه والذين بنص الانجيل لا يعرفونه وقد دلهم الاسخروطى حيث تقدم وقبل يده كاشارة اما اتباعه وتلاميذه فقد فرو ساعة الجد وتضارب الاناجيل حول اقوال المسيح الاخيرة والظلمة وانشقاق الهيكل تدل بوضوح ان لا احد منهم يعلم الحقيقة ثم لماذا لا تفسر قول المسيح بانهم سيطلبونه ولا يجدونه 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أولا يا عزيزي إجابتك غير موفقة 
لو كان أعدائه فقط من  خدعوا بالأمر وشبه لهم لما وجدت اليوم ما يفوق الملياري مسيحي في هذا العالم يؤمنون بصلب المسيح 
ثم إن محاكمة وصلب المسيح حدث على جبل عال وبشكل علني أمام الجموع وفي النهار فهل كل الناس التي كانت مجتمعة يومها هم أعدائه ... لا يا صديقي كان هناك جموع غفيرة ممن كانوا يتبعونه في كل مكان وكلهم كانوا يحبونه ويؤمنون به
  أما بالنسبة  ليهوذا فاللتصحيح هو لم يقبل يد المسيح بل خده 
وللمرة الثانية أقول لك رجاء لا تفسر آيات كتابنا من رأسك وتستنتج كما يحلو لك 
ستطلبوني ولن تجدوني آية قالها المسيح قبل 6 أشهر من الصلب ولا تعني ما فسرته أنت لا من قريب ولا من بعيد 
ولو كان قصد المسيح كما فهمت أو قصدت أنت فإعلم أن المسيح لم يكن بحاجة ليستخدم مثل هذه الكلمات المعممة التي لا يفهم منها أي شيء من المعنى المقصود بأنه لن يصلب 
فأرجوك إرحمنا من قصك ولصقك وابحث واعتمد التفسير الذي يذكره مفسرونا لا الذي يفسره رواد المنتديات الإسلامية
تطلبوني ولا تجدونني التفسير الحرفي هو أنه في رسالة مؤقتة بجسده على الأرض ولن يبقى دائما معهم لذلك يطلبوه ولا يجدوه لذلك يجب أن يعتمدو على أنفسهم 
ولاتعني بأي شكل من الأشكال أنه يلمح حتى تلميحا لعدم صلبه ... فمن هو ذاك الذي سيترك كل الأوقات ويأتي ليطلب منه شيئا وهو معلق على الصليب ....!!!
أما التفسير الروحي وهو الأعمق فكما يقول أنطونيوس فكري في تفسيره :
*ولا تجدونني= *لأنه في مجد أبيه حيث لا يُرى بالعين بل بالإيمان. *تطلبونني ولا تجدونني= *إن أصر الإنسان على خطاياه يطلب الله ولا يجده. وأيضاً لو كانت كل طلباته مادية ولا يهتم بأن يعرف الله

أما عن التضارب الذي تتحدث عنه فأيضا وأيضا لا تفسر من رأسك فلا يوجد تضارب كما تدعي إلا لدى من يريد أن يرى تضاربا 
فيمكن ترتيب الأحداث بناء على ما ذكره الأناجيل الربعة ... وليس هناك أي تناقض لأن كل ما قيل يعتبر نهاية منطقية للمصلوب ... في البداية قال يسوع اللهي الهي لماذا تركتني, ثم قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي, قد أكمل ثم أسلم الروح ... ولكن كل شاهد عيان ركز على نقطة محددة ... إذا أتيت بأربع شهود ليقصوا عليك روايه سيكون نقطة التركيز لكل شخص على نقطة مختلفة عن الآخر, ولكن إذا جمعت ما قالوا ستعرف صدق الرواية وستكمل من كل شخص ما حدث بالدقة مع الروايات الأخرى 
فما لدينا يثبت صدق الرواية ولا ينفيها ...فعندما يأتيك أربع رواه يخبروك أن المسيح مات, ويعطيك ما رأته عيناه عن هذا المشهد بأسلوبه ولا يأتي ولا شاهد عيان واحد ليحكي لنا أنهم أستبدلوه بغيره, فمن نصدق الأربع شهود أم الذي أتى بعد هذا بقرون لكي يدعي هذا الإدعاء ...؟!!
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## عارف (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*sarkoo[FONT=&quot]ا
في سنة الفين وخمسة ثم نشر انجيل يهوذا الاسخروطى والذى يعود للقرون الاولى لبعثة المسيح وقبل بعث رسولنا ويجود فيه  ان يهوذا يكون الشبيه الدى يفدى المسيح 
اضافة الى طوائف مسيحية كانت تعتقد برفع المسيح وعدم صلبه في القرن الاول الميلادى وكل ذلك يعتبرونه هرطقة وثم ابداتها لتعلم فقط ان القرآن او محمد ليس اول من قال بهذا
ان تفسيرك لقوله تطلبوننى ولا تجدوننى  مناقض لكتابك لانه تقولون بانه  ظهر فى رؤيا يوحنا وظهر لبولس وكان يؤيد تلاميذه بروح القدس ....الخ  فاذا قلنا انهم لن يجدوه ويعتمدوا على انفسهم سيكون كل ما قالة بولس ويوحنا من انفسه ومشكوك في صحته  لكنكم دائما تتركون الافاظ الواضحة لتبحثوا عن الاوهام
واخير  سؤالك لماذا شبه لهم وتركهم الله في حيرة استطيع ان اسأل الف سؤال على نفس الصيغة ولن تجد جواب فمثلا لماذا لم يهلك الهك محمد قبل ان ينشر دعوته او لماذا وقد تأخر مئات الاف السنيين لم يصبر  ستمائة سنة اخرى ينزل اثناء اوبعد محمد ويكذبه ....الخ حجتك ظعيفة
[/FONT]*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> *اضافة الى طوائف مسيحية كانت تعتقد برفع المسيح وعدم صلبه في القرن الاول الميلادى​*


*دي احلى نكتة اسمعها بحياتي  

هي فين الطوائف دي ؟؟؟ ممكن دليل او مصدر على الاسطورة الخرافية دي ؟
الانجيل يشهد بصلب المسيح و كل الطوائف تؤمن بالصلب و بلاش تخبيـــــــــص

يا ريت ما تتكلمش من دون دليل و يكفي كلاما فارغا ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*أخى شهود العيان دونوا لنا شهادتهم بأن الذى صلب هو رب المجد يسوع مؤرخى تلك الفتره ذكروا أن من صلب هو السيد المسيح مسلمه نفسه وهو يهوذا الإسخريوطى شنق نفسه حزنا على مافعله ووجد ميتا وأحشائه مسكوبه.
قبر السيد المسيح وخلوه حتى يومنا هذا يشهد بأن من قبر فى هذا القبر خرج منه حيــــــــا سلملى على الخزعبلات التى تصيب الناس بالباطل*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> * لماذا لم يهلك الهك محمد قبل ان ينشر دعوته او لماذا وقد تأخر مئات الاف السنيين لم يصبر ستمائة سنة اخرى ينزل اثناء اوبعد محمد ويكذبه ....الخ حجتك ظعيفة​*


*و لماذا الله سمح للبوذيين باتباع بوذا الاسطورة الذين يعتقدون انه إله ؟؟؟
لماذا سمح الله للبعض بعبادة الشيطان و تقديسه؟
هل لانها عبادات صحيحة؟؟؟
 هل من رد 
حججك ضعيفة يا اخ  ( عارف)

الله ربنا يسمح بالانبياء الكذبة و يسمح بالشر كطريقة لاختبار ايمان المؤمنين 
و لكن احذر ربنا لا يخدع البشر 

ربنا يفتح بصيرتك ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شهادة الرسل لصلب السيد المسيح

سؤال: هل شهد الرسل لصلب السيد المسيح؟

التعليق: كلّ مَن يقرأ سفر أعمال الرسل ورسائلهم، يلاحظ أنّ التعاليم التي نشروها وبشّروا بها في كلّ العالَم قامت على المناداة بالمسيح مصلوباً من أجل خطايا العالَم. فيما يلي مقتطفات من أقوال الرسل التي بعد أن نادوا بها، كتبوها مسوقين بالروح القدس، لأجل تعليمنا.

قال القديس بطرس الرسول لليهود: " يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ,, هذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ اللّهِ المَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ، وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ " (أعمال 2: 22-23).

وقال القديس بولس " لكِنَّنَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةٍ بَيْنَ الكَامِلِينَ، وَل كِنْ بِحِكْمَةٍ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، وَلَا مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، الذِينَ يُبْطَلُونَ. بَلْ نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةِ اللّهِ فِي سِرٍّ: الحِكْمَةِ المَكْتُومَةِ، التِي سَبَقَ اللّهُ فَعَيَّنَهَا قَبْلَ الدُّهُورِ لِمَجْدِنَا، التِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ لِأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ المَجْدِ " (كورنثوس الأولى 2: 6-8).

وقال القديس يوحنّا الرسول " وَلكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ " (يوحنّا الأولى 1: 7).

و للمزيد نقرأ اقرأ أيضاً أعمال 2: 36، رومية 6: 5-6، كورنثوس الأولى 1: 17-18، 1: 22-24، 2: 1-2، كورنثوس الثانية 13: 3-4، غلاطية 3: 13، فيلبّي 2: 5-8، عبرانيّين 12: 2.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*أخى عارف تحب كمان أسوق لك عدد ضخم من شهادات مؤرخى هذه الفتره إيه رايك؟*


----------



## sarkoo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> *sarkoo[font=&quot]ا[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]في سنة الفين وخمسة ثم نشر انجيل يهوذا الاسخروطى والذى يعود للقرون الاولى لبعثة المسيح وقبل بعث رسولنا ويجود فيه ان يهوذا يكون الشبيه الدى يفدى المسيح [/font]*
> *[font=&quot]اضافة الى طوائف مسيحية كانت تعتقد برفع المسيح وعدم صلبه في القرن الاول الميلادى وكل ذلك يعتبرونه هرطقة وثم ابداتها لتعلم فقط ان القرآن او محمد ليس اول من قال بهذا[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]ان تفسيرك لقوله تطلبوننى ولا تجدوننى مناقض لكتابك لانه تقولون بانه ظهر فى رؤيا يوحنا وظهر لبولس وكان يؤيد تلاميذه بروح القدس ....الخ فاذا قلنا انهم لن يجدوه ويعتمدوا على انفسهم سيكون كل ما قالة بولس ويوحنا من انفسه ومشكوك في صحته لكنكم دائما تتركون الافاظ الواضحة لتبحثوا عن الاوهام[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]واخير سؤالك لماذا شبه لهم وتركهم الله في حيرة استطيع ان اسأل الف سؤال على نفس الصيغة ولن تجد جواب فمثلا لماذا لم يهلك الهك محمد قبل ان ينشر دعوته او لماذا وقد تأخر مئات الاف السنيين لم يصبر ستمائة سنة اخرى ينزل اثناء اوبعد محمد ويكذبه ....الخ حجتك ظعيفة[/font]*


 
عزيزي يبدو أنك نسيت أننا كلما أتيناكم مثلا بحديث عند الشيعة تنفشون ريشكم بكل ثقة وتقولون إنه لا يعنينا لأننا لا نعترف به وهم لا يمثلون الإسلام والعكس بالعكس
لذلك إنجيل يهوذا الإسخريوطي فأقول لك عنه أنه كما تقولون أنتم لا يعنينا وليس كل من كتب كتابا نهلل له ونعتبره صحيحا وإن كان كذلك فيجب على حضرتك أن تعترف أيضا بمخطوطات قرآن صنعاء التي تخالف القرآن الذي بين يديك وتثبت تحريفه 
لذلك عندما تتكلم وتريد أن تناقش تكلم بالأمور المعترف بها في ديننا ولا تتبع طريقة أفضل وسيلة للدفاع الهجوم 
ثم أنا أعلم أن مسألة شبه لهم ليس نبيك أول من ذكرها لكن أعلم أيضا أنه نقلها من المهرطقين الذين عاشوا في عصره شأنها شأن الكثير من المواضيع كعذاب القبر وكلام المسيح في المهد ....إلخ وطبعا دون أن يتأكد من صحتها 
وكن واثقا أنه في اليوم الذي يتأكد لي فيه أن كلام القرآن صحيح وأن الله قد ألقى شبه المسيح على إنسان آخر فسأعلن إلحادي فورا لأني لن أقبل بعبادة إله غشاش ومضلل 
.... 
أما عن تفسيري الذي لا يعجبك عن ((تطلبوني ولا تجدونني )) وتراه يناقض الكتاب المقدس فذلك يثبت جهلك الكبير لأن المسيح وظهوراته لتلاميذه كانت بعد قيامته وقبل صعوده فقد ظل يظهر لهم 50 يوما قبل أن يؤيدهم بالروح القدس ويصعد ويتركهم ليتدبروا أمورهم بأنفسهم كل ذلك لا يناقض تفسيري الذي قلته لك بأنه في مهمة مؤقتة على الأرض 
اما عن تعليقك الأخير بالنسبة لشبه لهم فواضح أنك لم تستوعب الفكرة 
الله عندكم هو من خدعهم لذلك كان واجب عليه أن لا يتركهم ولا حتى ساعة واحدة مضللين وليس 600 سنة 
أما عن محمد ولماذا لم يهلكه فمقارنتك ليست في محلها فمنذ ظهور البشرية والخطأ والشر موجود فالله يترك للناس الحرية في اتباع من يريدون ويقطفوا ثمار إختيارهم طالما أنه قام بواجبه وأوضح لهم الطريق الصحيح وهم اختارو غيره أما أن يضلهم ويخدعهم الله بنفسه كما في حال المسيح في القرآن ويتركهم لضلالهم كل تلك المدة وفوق كل ذلك يحاسبهم على خديعة هو اقترفها فهذا هو الغير مقبول ....


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*حقــــــــــــا الكذاب حججه دائما واهيه *


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*يهوذا الاسخريوطي مات بعد صلب المسيح فكيف يا ترى يكون هنالك كتابا باسمه؟؟؟ هو كتاب كتبه شخص مهرطق مجهول و نسبه زورا ليهوذا يا رب تفهمواااااااااااا قبل ما تتكلموا !

حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَماً بَرِيئاً». فَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ. فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا: «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». ​*


----------



## nassefebeid (21 أكتوبر 2010)

لو لم يصلب السيد المسيح فما معني ظهور النور المقدس من القبر يوم سبت النور ثانيا الكلمات التي قالها وهو علي الصليب اكبر دليل على انه هو المصلوب ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2010)

nassefebeid قال:


> لو لم يصلب السيد المسيح فما معني ظهور النور المقدس من القبر يوم سبت النور ثانيا الكلمات التي قالها وهو علي الصليب اكبر دليل على انه هو المصلوب ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع



*لو لم يصلب المسيح فمن اذا الذي قام من بين الاموات و ظهر مدة اربعين يوما لتلاميذه و شهود عيان شاهدوه بالجسد الممجد الغير خاضع لقوانين الطبيعة 
​*


----------



## عارف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا لماذا تفترض ان انجيل يهوذا كتب بعد موته اليست جميع الاناجيل تتحدث مسبقا عن الاحداث وماذا سيحدث والمسيح حى
وهل كتب السيد المسيح احد هذه الاناجيل الم تكتب بعد صلبه كما تزعمون وبايد اخرى  كما ان الاناجيل المعتمدة يجهل من كتبها اواين كتبت  فماذا تقدسها 
ثانيا رغم تحريف الانجيل فان الحقيقة تجدها في الانجيل واضحة ورؤية السيد المسيح حيا بلحمه ودمه بعد حادث الصلب هو دليل اخر انه لم يمت ولم يصلب اصلا ، والدليل على ذلك ان  كاتب انجيل لوقا يدعى بانه مات وصعدت روحه الى الله 
*لوقا 23 : 47*
[font=&quot]‏وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: "يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي". [/font][font=&quot]وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ[/font] *))* اسلم الروح لمن،  طبعا لله اى انه صعد الى الله، ولكن
نجد ان المسيح يصرح بعكس ذلك وانه لم يمت ولم يصعد الى الله بعد ويصرح بحقيقة اخرى وهى انه عبد لله بقوله والهى والهكم


*يوحنا 20 : 18*
[font=&quot]١٧[/font][font=&quot]‏قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:"لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي [/font][font=&quot]لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي.[/font][font=&quot] وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ [/font][font=&quot]وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ[/font][font=&quot]".[/font]
نحن لا نفسر الاناجيل فاذا قال المسيح انا لم اصعد يعنى انه لم يصعد اذا قال الهى والهكم يعنى يعنى انه ليس اله بل مخلوق له اله وهكذا ولكن الذين يحرفون الانجيل يبحثون عن معانى اخرى لا صلة لها بما قاله المسيح بل يجب ان تستعين بوصايا الناس لفهم كلامه ((وباطلا يعبدوننى وهم يعلمون انها وصايا الناس))


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> *١٧‏قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:"لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ"​*


*
انت ما تعرفش انه المسيح بعد موته قام من بين الاموات و صعد الى السماء؟؟؟؟ 
هذا ما كان يقصده المسيح بصعوده 
ثم انه في الكتاب اعترافات للمسيح بانه سيصلب من اليهود 

لماذا تناسيت هذه الاعترافات؟؟​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أكتوبر 2010)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## sarkoo (22 أكتوبر 2010)

‏سيد عارف 
أنت قلت :
وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: "يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي". [font=&quot]وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ[/font]*))* اسلم الروح لمن، طبعا لله اى انه صعد الى الله، ولكن
نجد ان المسيح يصرح بعكس ذلك وانه لم يمت ولم يصعد الى الله بعد ويصرح بحقيقة اخرى وهى انه عبد لله بقوله والهى والهكم
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
عزيزي لا أدخل هذا المنتدى هنا لكي أعمل بوظيفة عداد لك ولغيرك لعدد المرات التي تفسرون بها كتابنا بأنفسكم 
 وللمرة الخامسة أقول لك لا تفسر كتابنا كما يحلو لك 
عليك أن تفهم نظرتنا للمسيح قبل أن تناقشنا
المسيح عندنا هو إنسان كامل بكل ما لهذا الإنسان من حقوق وواجبات بإستثناء أنه بلا خطيئة 
كما أنه إله كامل بكل ما تحمله صفات الإله من قدرة وكمال
أي أن المسيح عندما يقول 
"يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي". 
وإلهي وإلهكم

أولا عليك أن تنتبه أن المسيح هو بنفسه من اختار الوقت الذي يموت فيه 
ثانيا هو يتكلم بصفته البشرية البحتة فجسد المسيح هو عبارة عن وسيلة الله ليصل إلى البشر لا أكثر ولا أقل 
ولتقريب المعنى لك أقول على سبيل تسهيل الفهم لا التشبيه فحاشا للمسيح تشبيهه بما سأذكر  
أنت عندما يتصل بك صديقك فإنك تسمع صوته وتكلمه لكنك لا تستطيع أن تراه فالهاتف هنا هو الوسيلة التي تستخدمها لتسمع صوته وتوصل له ما تريد ويوصل لك ما يريد 
الله استخدم الجسد الإنساني الذي هو أبدع مخلوقاته ليتصل بنا ويصل إلينا فأنت لا تستطيع أن تصل إلى الشمس لكنك تستطيع رؤية نورها والإحساس بحرارتها 
ثم إن المسيح الذي تستشهد بأقواله التي تظن أنها تخدم وجهة نظرك هو القائل :
  أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب
، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10).
هذه الأقوال قالها المسيح ردا على فيلبس عندما قال له
: «يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا». لاحظ أن فيلبس لم يقل ”نريد أن نرى المسيا
“ أو ”المسيح“، بل قال: «أرنا الآب». فكانت إجابة المسيح بما معناه: كيف
لم تعرفني حتى الآن يا فيلبس، رغم أنك من أوائل تلاميذي؟ 
وملاحظتي الأخيرة التي أقولها لك أنك بإستشهادك بالآية الأولى خصوصا وسؤالك الذي قلت فيه
((اسلم الروح لمن، طبعا لله اى انه صعد الى الله ))
أولا خطأ لا تعني أنه طبعا صعد إلى الله لأن الصعود كان بعد القيامة 
ثانيا أنت بدون أن تدري أقررت بحدوث الصلب لان تسليمه للروح تم وهو مصلوب وهي بذلك تنفي شبهة الرجل الشبيه المزعوم ...
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 
أنت قلت :
١٧[font=&quot]‏قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:"لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي [/font][font=&quot]لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي.[/font][font=&quot] وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ [/font][font=&quot]وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ[/font]
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لا تتكلم وتقتطع الآيات بدون فهم 
نحن لا ننكر الصعود فالمسيح طبعا صعد ومذكور عندنا أنه صعد إلى السماء
لكن قوله هذا وفي هذه الآية التي جئت بها كان بعد القيامة وقبل الصعود
أي بعد الصلب وبعد الموت وبعد القيامة 
الخلاف بيننا ليس أنه صعد فكلانا يقول أنه صعد لكن الفرق أنكم تنكرون الصلب وتقولون أنه صعد بدون ان يصلب
ونحن نقول أنه صلب ومات وقام ثم صعد 
فلا تتحاذق .... 
وبالنسبة لإلهي وإلهكم فقد سبق شرحها .....


----------



## ابوالحمد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

sarkoo قال:


> *سيد شفيق أنا سوف قول رأي بإختصار ولا يتطلب أن تتعب نفسك وتجلب أدلة وبراهين تثبت فيها صحة رواية القرآن حول الصلب
> فحتى ولو كانت المسيحية مخطئة من أساسها وحتى لو أنك أثبت ولن يحصل أن المسيح لم يصلب فهذا لن يجعل الناس الأصحاء عقليا يعتنقون الإسلام*
> *أنا شخصيا لو أني قررت يوما أن أغير ديني وهذا أيضا لن يحصل ... فإني سأتجه نحو البوذية .. الهندوسية ... الإلحاد لو شئت لكن ليس الإسلام
> وسأقول لك سببا واحدا كافيا لذلك وليس له علاقة بألوهية بالمسيح من عدمها *
> ...


اولان إن كنت تؤمن بلاسلام اولم تؤمن فهذا لن يضرالاسلام في شئ ودخولك فيه لن يذيده         قل لوانسكم وجنكم واولكم واخركم امنوفلن يذيد في ملك الله شيأ 
ولوانسكم وجنكم واولكم واخركم كفرو فلن ينقص في ملك الله شيأ 

ثانين موضوع رفع المسيح عليه السلام ولماذا لم يرفعه الله في العلن حتي يؤمن به الناس اليس كان يفعل معجذات مثل إحياء الموتي وإبرأ الاكمه والابرص فلماذا لم يؤمنو به هكذا هم بني اسرائيل لم يصدقو ولايؤمنو فكم فعلا معهم موسي عليه السلام فماذا قالو له ارنا الله جهرا      اما لماذا ترك الله كتبه تحرف لان الشريعه في ذاك الوقت لم تكتمل حتي بعثا الله رسوله محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم باخرتشريع للبشريه  تؤمن بيه ام لم تؤمن فكما قلت لك هذا لن يضر 
ثالث ماذا فعل الشبيه حتي يصلب 
وماذا فعل المسيح عليه السلام حتي يصلب ويأخذ خطايه البشر
ادم عليه السلام هوي المخطء فماذنب المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> وماذا فعل المسيح عليه السلام حتي يصلب ويأخذ خطايه البشر
> ادم عليه السلام هوي المخطء فماذنب المسيح عليه السلام ​


*مفهوم الفداء ليس هكذا ابدا ! 
المسيح لم يحمل ذنب ادم ! بل خلصنا من نتاج هذه الخطئية 
افتح موضوعا لك في الاسئلة المسيحية ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> اولان إن كنت تؤمن بلاسلام اولم تؤمن فهذا لن يضرالاسلام في شئ ودخولك فيه لن يذيده         قل لوانسكم وجنكم واولكم واخركم امنوفلن يذيد في ملك الله شيأ
> ولوانسكم وجنكم واولكم واخركم كفرو فلن ينقص في ملك الله شيأ
> 
> ثانين موضوع رفع المسيح عليه السلام ولماذا لم يرفعه الله في العلن حتي يؤمن به الناس اليس كان يفعل معجذات مثل إحياء الموتي وإبرأ الاكمه والابرص فلماذا لم يؤمنو به هكذا هم بني اسرائيل لم يصدقو ولايؤمنو فكم فعلا معهم موسي عليه السلام فماذا قالو له ارنا الله جهرا      اما لماذا ترك الله كتبه تحرف لان الشريعه في ذاك الوقت لم تكتمل حتي بعثا الله رسوله محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم باخرتشريع للبشريه  تؤمن بيه ام لم تؤمن فكما قلت لك هذا لن يضر
> ...


*مهما قلتم المسيح له المجدعلق على الصليب ومات وقبر وقام من الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كمافى الكتب المقدسه وكما ذكر التاريخ وكما يشهد القبر الفارغ الذى يشع منه نور يوافق يوم سبت الفرح من كل عام .
وكما ظهر بشخصه وعلامات ثقب يديه ورجليه ظاهره لكثيرون عبر العالم وعبر الأفيتين السابقتين 
الكلام السفسطائى الذى تعتمدون عليه والمأخوذ من مصادر كاذبه لايغير من حقيقى الأمر شيئا
*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *مهما قلتم المسيح له المجدعلق على الصليب ومات وقبر وقام من الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كمافى الكتب المقدسه وكما ذكر التاريخ وكما يشهد القبر الفارغ الذى يشع منه نور يوافق يوم سبت الفرح من كل عام .
> وكما ظهر بشخصه وعلامات ثقب يديه ورجليه ظاهره لكثيرون عبر العالم وعبر الأفيتين السابقتين
> 
> *


*
أميــــــــــن ​*


----------



## عارف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*حسنا تقولون بان المسيح كان انسان كامل وان التجسد الله كان وسيلة اى جسد بلا خطيئة يموت فداء وخلاص للبشرية*

*حسنا حيث ان الله تجسد والجسد قام بالدور المطلوب بعد صلبه فلماذا يتمسك الاله بالجسد ويقوم بعد صلبه كجسد لماذا لا ينتصر على الموت ويقوم بلباس ملائكى كالملائكة فيكون موافقا *

*لفكرة الفردوس عندكم حيث ان القيامة بالجسد ودخول الجنة*

*هى عقيدة اسلامية  *​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*اخي عارف هل تستطيع فتح موضوع منفرد في قسم الاسئلة*


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*المسيح يا عارف قام بجسد ممجد اتعلم ماذا يعني ممجد ؟؟؟

يعني جسد ملائكي غير خاضع لقوانين الطبيعة ابدا 
​*


----------



## sarkoo (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> اولان إن كنت تؤمن بلاسلام اولم تؤمن فهذا لن يضرالاسلام في شئ ودخولك فيه لن يذيده قل لوانسكم وجنكم واولكم واخركم امنوفلن يذيد في ملك الله شيأ
> ولوانسكم وجنكم واولكم واخركم كفرو فلن ينقص في ملك الله شيأ
> 
> ثانين موضوع رفع المسيح عليه السلام ولماذا لم يرفعه الله في العلن حتي يؤمن به الناس اليس كان يفعل معجذات مثل إحياء الموتي وإبرأ الاكمه والابرص فلماذا لم يؤمنو به هكذا هم بني اسرائيل لم يصدقو ولايؤمنو فكم فعلا معهم موسي عليه السلام فماذا قالو له ارنا الله جهرا اما لماذا ترك الله كتبه تحرف لان الشريعه في ذاك الوقت لم تكتمل حتي بعثا الله رسوله محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم باخرتشريع للبشريه تؤمن بيه ام لم تؤمن فكما قلت لك هذا لن يضر
> ...


 
أنا لم أقل ما قلت لكي تقول لي أن الإسلام لن يصيبه ضرر بعدم اعتناقي له فأنا أعرف ذلك ومتيقن أن لا ضرر سيصيب الإسلام إن لم أعتنقه أنا  
فالتاريخ يثبت أن لا أحد يلغي أحدا لكن على العكس أنتم من تخافون وتفكرون بهذه الطريقة وإلا لما رأينا التهليل والتطبيل لكل قصة شخص يعتنق الإسلام سواء تأكدتم إن كانت قصة اعتناقه 
صحيحة أم مخترعة
وأنتم أيضا من تسبون وتشتمون وتطبقون حد الردة على كل من يترك 
الإسلام 
أنتم من تتباهون بعدد المسلمين والمتأسلمين وتتخذونه مقياسا لصحة دينكم 
أنتم من تخافون وتمنعون في بلدانكم بناء الكنائس وتبشير غيركم بغير الإسلام

أما عن مسألة اليهود الذين لن يصدقوا حتى لو رفع الله المسيح أمامهم فأقول لك ليس عدم رفعه أمامهم هو ما يهمني
إن ما يهمني ولا أقبله لجوء الله لهذه الطريقة الملتوية لكي يخلص المسيح بها 
فلو كان الله حقا يريد تخليص المسيح فأنا واثق أنه كان سيجد طريقة مشرفة أكثر من الطريقة التي ذكرها القرآن ليخلصه فبرفعه أمام الناس يكرمه حتى لو لم يؤمنوا به  أكثر من إلقاء شبهه على آخر ورفعه بالسر كاللصوص 
وترك الناس مخدوعين ل 6 قرون
وعن حديثك بخصوص الشريعة غير الكاملة فهو غير مقنع فقد كان الأجدر بهذا الإله أن لا يصدر هذه الشريعة طالما أنه يعرف وسيسمح للبشر بالتلاعب بها فهو بذلك كمن يضع مالا في خزنة ويترك بابها مفتوحا للصوص .......!!!
أما عن قولك ماذا فعل المسيح ليصلب فأقول لك ما الذي يجعل الأم والأب على إستعداد ليضحوا بحياتهم إذا ما إقتضت الحاجة بهم لذلك من أجل أبنائهم سوى الحب الغير مشروط 
وهكذا هو المسيح ... فهو قطعا لم يفعل شيئا ليصلب وتقدمه للصلب كان إختياريا وطوعيا ونابعا من حبه الفائق للبشر 
فالمسيحية يا صديقي بغض النظر إن أعجبتك وأقنعتك أم لم تفعل هي غيرت وحررت مفهوم البشر النمطي القديم عن الله 
ذلك المفهوم الذي كان يصور الله كشخص متعجرف مريض بالسلطة والعظمة يجلس في عليائه و جل إهتماماته أن يصنع كائنات متحركة  فقط لكي يعبدونه ويرضو غروره ويشعروه بأهميته ويسكنوا عقده النفسية كي لا يغضب عليهم ويحطمهم 

أما عن آدم فصحيح هو من أخطئ لكن بنفس مبدأك أقول لك ما ذنبك أنت لتعيش الآن خارج 
الجنة طالما أن آدم هو من أخطئ وليس أنت
لماذا العقاب الذي فرضه الله على آدم وأخرجه بسببه من الجنة قد شملك أنت اليوم مع أنك جئت بعد آدم بمآت آلاف السنين ....   

ســــــــــــــلام


----------



## sarkoo (22 أكتوبر 2010)

عارف قال:


> *حسنا تقولون بان المسيح كان انسان كامل وان التجسد الله كان وسيلة اى جسد بلا خطيئة يموت فداء وخلاص للبشرية*​
> 
> *حسنا حيث ان الله تجسد والجسد قام بالدور المطلوب بعد صلبه فلماذا يتمسك الاله بالجسد ويقوم بعد صلبه كجسد لماذا لا ينتصر على الموت ويقوم بلباس ملائكى كالملائكة فيكون موافقا *​
> *لفكرة الفردوس عندكم حيث ان القيامة بالجسد ودخول الجنة*​
> ...


 
أولا أنت تخرج عن الموضوع
ثانيا هل لك أن تخبرنا كيف هو اللباس الملائكي ....؟؟!!!
هل تقصد لماذا لم يقم بجسد لا يرى .... إن كان هذا ماتقصده فأقول لك كيف تكون المعجزة معجزة إن لم تتحدى قوانين الطبيعة أين المعجزة إن قام بجسد لا يراه فيه من عرفوه 
أنت بسؤالك هذا كمن يقول معجزة جدي المتوفي أنه قام من بين الأموات لكن جسده مازال قابعا في غياهب القبر ... 
ثالثا جسد المسيح وإن كان وسيلة تواصل الله مع البشر فإنه أطهر وأعظم من أن يدفن تحت الأرض فإن كانت ولادته وحياته فريدة ولا تشبه أي ولادة أو حياة أي بشري ولد وعاش على هذه الأرض فكيف لجسده أن يبقى عليها ويدفن فيها ككل البشر ....


----------



## عارف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

sarkoo
هل تتعتقد ان هناك اله اخر يعبده المسلمون حيث لا تريد عبادته لانه خدع الناس حسب زعمك
الهنا والهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون اما انتم فمشركون ، وجميع الاحداث تمت بارادة الله
 و لقد اوضحت لك بانه لم يكن هناك تدليس فهناك طوائف مسيحية تعود للقرن الاو ل قالت برفع المسيح
وعدم صلبه واتهامكم لهم بالهرطقة لا يغير شيئا وهناك وتصريح المسيح نفسه بانه سيطلبونه ولا يجدونه
وعدم قول المسيح بانه سوف يصلب بشكل صريح  ولم يقل بالخطيئة الاصلية التى من اجلها سوف يصلب
تضارب الاناجيل فيما حدث في اللحظة الاخيرة  من معجزات كالظلمة وانشقاق الهيكل وقيامة الاموات
لا يوجد شهود عيان من تلاميذ المسيح او المؤمنين لحظة الصلب باستثناء امه التى كانت تنظر من بعيد ان صح وجودها وقيام الحاكم الوثنى بالقضاء على جميع الطوائف المسيحية وحرق واتلاف الاناجيل واعتماد
فقط مايقول بصلب المسيح اثر رؤية منامية شاهد فيها ان الهه الوثنى الشمس تعانق الصليب ولاهم من ذلك ان جميع الاناجيل الاربعة المعتمدة  لا يعرف من كتبها ولا اين كتبت
ومهما قيل فلا شئ يغير هذه الحقيقة......ألخ


----------



## sarkoo (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أنت قلت :
هل تتعتقد ان هناك اله اخر يعبده المسلمون حيث لا تريد عبادته لانه خدع الناس حسب زعمك
الهنا والهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون اما انتم فمشركون ، وجميع الاحداث تمت بارادة الله
و لقد اوضحت لك بانه لم يكن هناك تدليس فهناك طوائف مسيحية تعود للقرن الاو ل قالت برفع المسيح
وعدم صلبه واتهامكم لهم بالهرطقة لا يغير شيئا وهناك وتصريح المسيح نفسه بانه سيطلبونه ولا يجدونه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يا أخي لماذا تعيد وترغي بنفس الأفكار ألم تذكر معظم ما ذكرته هنا في رد سابق لك ورددت عليك به أم أنك أفلست .....؟؟
إن كنت لا تقرأ كل ما أكتبه لك فالرجاء أخبرني كي لا أتعب نفسي وأضيع وقتي ....
أرجوك إفهم هذه الفكرة فقد مللت من إعادتها ولا تأخذ الكلام بتسليم مطلق شغل المنطق لديك ولو للحظة وإقرأ ما أكتبه لك بعين العقل لا بعين الإيمان العمياء 
أم أنها عنزة ولو طارت
الله ليس مخادعا الله واضح بكل ما يفعل ولم يكن بحاجة للف والدوران لكي يخلص المسيح 
ثم إنك ماذا تعلم يا مسكين عن الطوائف المسيحية التي كانت تعترف برفع المسيح دون صلبه .... هل تعرف لماذا اعتبرت طوائف مهرطقة ...؟؟!!
هل تعلم أن هذه الطوائف التي تستشهد بها وتظن أنها تدعم موقفك وموقف الإسلام ورغم أنها طوائف مهرطقة وغير معترف بها بالنسبة لنا فإنها تخالف قرآنك فهي تعترف يألوهية المسيح لكن بطريقة أخرى 
إنها تقول أن المسيح إله لكنه إله مخلوق من الله أي أنه إله صنعه الله الأكبر
وهل تعلم أن الفكرة الأصلية للشبه المزعوم صدرت من ساحر يدعى ((سيمون الساحر)) من القرن الأول  
وهو مذكور في أعمال الرسل بأنه كان يبهر مدينة السامرة في السحر  تعمد واعتنق المسيحية ليس حبا بها لكن ليأخذ أسرار سحر شفاء الناس حسب ما كان يظن من فيلبس تلميذ المسيح ....
ثم أسس هرطقة سميت بالسميونية نسبة لاسمه، و هذه الهرطقة انتشرت بشكل قوي و كانت أساسا للغنوسية التي جاءت فيما بعد في القرون التالية و التي من أحد إنتاجاتها هو إنجيل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي استشهدت أنت به واعذرني بدون أي ذكاء في رد سابق لك لأنك و ياللعار لا تعرف بمحتوى ما تستشهد 
وسأذكر لك قصة واحدة وبسيطة وصغيرة منه كافية لتثبت بطلانه وأحد أسباب عدم إعتراف الكنيسة به 
فهل تعلم أن به حكاية غريبة عجيبة تزعم  أن المسيح تحدث عن ملاك مضيء إلهي اسمه "آداماس" كان قد خرج من غيمة مضيئة، وخلق عدداً لا يحصى من الملائكة، ومن هذه الغيمة خرج ملاك اسمه "نيبرو"، أي "الثائر" وآخر يدعى "ساكلاس"، وهو الذي "خلق" آدم و حواء.
والآن قل لي هل أنت أو القرآن ممن يؤمنون بأن ملاكا إلهيا هو من خلق آدم وحواء ............؟؟!!!!!
وهل مصادر إلهك تأتي من السحرة والمشعوذين كسيمون الساحر 
إنها كما قلت لك سابقا حكايا تبناها نبيك دون أن يتأكد من صحتها 
للأسف اضطررتني للغوص في مواضيع لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا لكن كان لا بد من التوضيح 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أنت قلت :
وعدم قول المسيح بانه سوف يصلب بشكل صريح 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
عزيزي لا تتكلم في ما لا تعلم كي لا تحرج نفسك .... إقرأ الآيات التالية :

إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ " ( لوقا 22:9 ). 

 هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ " ( متى 18:20-19 ). 
وهذا بعض من كل فضلاً عن نبوات الأنبياء السابقين أنه سيُقتل ويقوم في اليوم الثالث ( لوقا 25:24-26 ). 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
انت قلت :
ولم يقل بالخطيئة الاصلية التى من اجلها سوف يصلب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يعني هل انت تظن أن المسيح جاء إلى الدنيا فقط لأن آدم أكل تفاحة ......؟؟!!!
 المسيح لم يأتي لرفع الخطيئة الأصلية فقط فقيام آدم بالخطيئة والعصيان أدخل الخطيئة إلى العالم وإلا لما كنت أنت اليوم تعيش نتائج هذه الخطيئة بأن تولد على الأرض خارج الجنة ....*
**وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ( هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ ))*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*انت قلت :
تضارب الاناجيل فيما حدث في اللحظة الاخيرة من معجزات كالظلمة وانشقاق الهيكل وقيامة الاموات
لا يوجد شهود عيان من تلاميذ المسيح او المؤمنين لحظة الصلب باستثناء امه التى كانت تنظر من بعيد ان صح وجودها 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 لا تفتي من عندك 
وتضارب الأناجيل الذي تتحدث عنه كنت قد أجبتك عليه في الرد رقم 24 فإرجع إليه لأنك إما لم تقرأه أو أنك قرأت وتجاهلت أو إنك قرأت ولم تفهم أو إنك قرأت وفهمت وطنشت ....
وبإمكانك تطبيق نفس مبدأ الكلمة الأخيرة التي ذكرها المسيح على الأحداث والمعجزات التي حصلت في هذه اللحظة الأخيرة .... 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

انت قلت :
قيام الحاكم الوثنى بالقضاء على جميع الطوائف المسيحية وحرق واتلاف الاناجيل واعتماد
فقط مايقول بصلب المسيح اثر رؤية منامية شاهد فيها ان الهه الوثنى الشمس تعانق الصليب 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لا نعتمد في إيماننا على أحلام أحد ولا نتبع ونصدق كل شخص اخترع قصة خاصة إن كانت بلا دليل .... ألم تسمع بالمثل القائل لا تصدق كل ما تقرأ وأنا أضيف عليه ثلاث كلمات  ((( في المنتديات الإسلامية )))
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
انت قلت :
ولاهم من ذلك ان جميع الاناجيل الاربعة المعتمدة لا يعرف من كتبها ولا اين كتبت
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كتاب الأناجيل معروفون وهم تلاميذ السيد المسيح وقد تناقلاها عنهم تلاميذهم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
انت قلت :
ومهما قيل فلا شئ يغير هذه الحقيقة......ألخ
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ألم أقل لك عنزة ولو طارت .......!!!!

ســـــــــــــــــلام
*


----------



## ابوالحمد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مفهوم الفداء ليس هكذا ابدا !
> المسيح لم يحمل ذنب ادم ! بل خلصنا من نتاج هذه الخطئية
> افتح موضوعا لك في الاسئلة المسيحية ​*


علي الرحب والسعه يااخت الانسانيه 
كان زمان إذا اخطأ الانسان في حق الله اوطلب شياء من الله قدما قربانن لله او كما تسمونها انتم محرقه سؤالي هو 
عندما قدما الله نفسه للفداء متجسدا في يسوع فكا ن يقدمها لمن هذه المحرقه ؟


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> علي الرحب والسعه يااخت الانسانيه
> كان زمان إذا اخطأ الانسان في حق الله اوطلب شياء من الله قدما قربانن لله او كما تسمونها انتم محرقه سؤالي هو
> عندما قدما الله نفسه للفداء متجسدا في يسوع فكا ن يقدمها لمن هذه المحرقه ؟



*اخي مرحبا بك 
هل تستطيع ان تفتح موضوعا لسؤالك في قسم الاسئلة المسيحية هنا منعا لتشتت الموضوع 

الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية ​*


----------



## ابوالحمد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

sarkoo قال:


> أنا لم أقل ما قلت لكي تقول لي أن الإسلام لن يصيبه ضرر بعدم اعتناقي له فأنا أعرف ذلك ومتيقن أن لا ضرر سيصيب الإسلام إن لم أعتنقه أنا
> فالتاريخ يثبت أن لا أحد يلغي أحدا لكن على العكس أنتم من تخافون وتفكرون بهذه الطريقة وإلا لما رأينا التهليل والتطبيل لكل قصة شخص يعتنق الإسلام سواء تأكدتم إن كانت قصة اعتناقه
> صحيحة أم مخترعة
> وأنتم أيضا من تسبون وتشتمون وتطبقون حد الردة على كل من يترك
> ...



عذيذي انا لاأعلق علي كلامك ولاكن لي عندك سؤال لماذا خلق الله البشر؟


----------



## ابوالحمد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اخي مرحبا بك
> هل تستطيع ان تفتح موضوعا لسؤالك في قسم الاسئلة المسيحية هنا منعا لتشتت الموضوع
> 
> الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية ​*



للاسف طرحت ثلاثة مواضيع ولاكن ولا موضوع نذل


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> للاسف طرحت ثلاثة مواضيع ولاكن ولا موضوع نذل



*يبدو انك طرحته في قسم الشبهات مش الاسئلة لان قسم الشبهات يجب ان يوافق المشرف على الموضوع اولا و هذا يأخذ مدة 

اطرحه في الاسئلة افضل ​*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_عند قراءتي لسفر الحكمه لسليمان وجدت هذه النصوص وعندي سؤال حول النصوص ..._

_السؤال هو هل انقذ الله المسيح من ايدي اليهود و نصره عليهم ام لا ؟_

_ودعوني اضع النصوص و التفاسير ...._

_* ولنكمن للصديق فانه ثقيل علينا يقاوم اعمالنا ويقرعنا على مخالفتنا للناموس ويفضح ذنوب سيرتنا
13 يزعم ان عنده علم الله ويسمي نفسه ابن الرب*
*14 وقد صار لنا عذولا حتى على افكارنا*
*15 بل منظره ثقيل علينا لان سيرته تخالف سيرة الناس وسبله تباين سبلهم*
*16 قد حسبنا كزيوف فهو يجانب طرقنا مجانبة الرجس ويغبط موت الصديقين ويتباهى بان الله ابوه*
*17 فلننظر هل اقواله حق ولنختبر كيف تكون عاقبته*
*18 فانه ان كان الصديق ابن الله فهو ينصره وينقذه من ايدي مقاوميه*
*19 فلنمتحنه بالشتم والعذاب حتى نعلم حلمه ونختبر صبره*
*20 ولنقض عليه باقبح ميتة فانه سيفتقد كما يزعم*
*21 هذا ما ارتاوه فضلوا لان شرهم اعماهم*
*22 فلم يدركوا اسرار الله ولم يرجوا جزاء القداسة ولم يعتبروا ثواب النفوس الطاهرة*
*23 فان الله خلق الانسان خالدا وصنعه على صورة ذاته*
*24 لكن بحسد ابليس دخل الموت الى العالم*
*25 فيذوقه الذين هم من حزبه*
_
_هنا وصلت الأمور بهؤلاء الأشرار لكراهية البار *لنكمن للصديق= *فما عادوا في شرهم يحتملون الأبرار (يو18:15-21) فسلوك الأبرار يفضح شرهم، بل *منظر البار ثقيل عليهم= *فهو نور يفضح الظلمة التي فيهم، وكان المفروض أن يتركوا هم شرورهم لكنهم فضلوا تدبير المؤامرات على البار، فهم خاضعين لإبليس سلطان الظلمة= *نكمن للصديق= *نختبئ للإيقاع بالصديق أي البار. لماذا لأن الصديق *يقرعنا= *يبكتنا كأنه يضربنا. *وصار لنا عذولاً=* أي منعزلاً عنا وعن طرقنا. *قد حسبنا كزيوف= *أي مغشوشين بلا قيمة. وهو *يجانب طرقنا= *يبتعد عن طرقنا فهو يراها *رجس= *أي نجاسة. *يغبط موت الصديقين= *أي يؤمن بخلودهم وأبديتهم ولماذا؟ لأنهم أبناء الله الحي= *ويتباهي بأن الله أبوه *والله أبو كل الصديقين ويعطيهم حياة أبدية، وهم أي الأشرار لا يؤمنون بالحياة الأبدية (آيات1-5). ولكن هذه الآيات تعتبر نبوة عن السيد المسيح البار الحقيقي الوحيد المكروه من أشرار هذا العالم، ومن اليهود الذين كانت تعاليمه تبكتهم. وهم كمنوا له ودبروا له موت الصليب وقالوا عنه *يسمي نفسه إبن الرب ويقرعنا على مخالفتنا للناموس*_

_هذه الآيات نبوة واضحة عن المسيح *إن كان الصديق إبن الله فهو ينصره وينقذه= *هذه مثل "إن كنت إبن الله فإنزل عن الصليب" (مت40:27). والسيد المسيح هو الذي قاسى على أيدي هؤلاء الأشرار *الشتم والعذاب. *ومات *بأقبح ميتة *وهي الصليب._
_ولكن المعنى العام للآيات أن الأشرار وهم لا يؤمنون بحياة بعد الموت ويكرهون الأبرار ويضطهدونهم يسخرون منهم قائلين سنعذبهم ونميتهم ونرى هل يكون لهم حياة أخرى= *فإنه سيفتقد كما يزعم= *هذه سخرية من إيمان الأبرار بحياة أخرى بعد الموت. بل هم يسخروا من فكرة أن هناك إله يعاقب الأشرار ويكافئ الأبرار، وذلك بأنهم سيضطهدون الأبرار= *بالشتم والعذاب. *ويرون هل يعاقب الرب ويكافئ، يعاقبهم هم على ما فعلوه ويكافئ الأبرار على برهم وصبرهم. ولكن حتى إن لم يكافئ الله أبراره على الأرض فلهم مكافأتهم في السماء. وهكذا هناك عقوبة للأشرار في نهاية أيام الأرض_

_من تفسير انطونيوس فكري - الاسفار القانونيه الثانيه - سفر الحكمه 2_

_*5. بغضهم للأبرار*

*ولنكمُن للبار فإنه يُضايقنا، *
*يُقاوم أعمالنا، *
*ويلومنا على مخالفاتنا للشريعة،*
*ويتَّهمنا بأننا نسيء إلى تعليمنا. [12]*
لم يقف الأشرار عند الانهماك في الشهوات واستخدام العنف والظلم حتى مع الفقراء والمساكين، بل يحاولون الإيقاع بالأبرار، ونصب شباكٍ وفخاخٍ لهم، لأنهم يرفضون الشركة معهم في شرورهم، ولأنهم يوبخونهم على تصرفاتهم الخاطئة، إن لم يكن بالكلام فبسلوك الأبرار. بهذا يصير منظر البار ثقيلاً للغاية عليهم، لأنه يوبخهم.
يرى البعض أن هذه العبارات تحمل نبوات واضحة عن ربنا يسوع المسيح البار الذي بتصرفاته كما بتعاليمه وبَّخ الكتبة والفريسيين، فلم يحتملوه، إنما كمنوا لقتله والتخلص منه بالصليب.
والعجيب أن الأشرار لا يحتملون البار حتى بعد موته، فتبقى ذكراه موبخًا لهم. هذا حدث مع السيد المسيح حتى بعد موته وقيامته، إذ لم تستطع القيادات اليهودية أن تسمع اسم يسوع، وكان الاتهام الموجه ضد المسيحيين هو اتهام الاسم. وكانت صرخات القيادات ضدهم أنهم يجلبون هذا الاسم عليهم.
النور الإلهي المشرق في حياة البار لا تحتمله الظلمة الكامنة في قلوب الأشرار. فالعالم بظلمته لا يقبل النور، وكما قال السيد المسيح في صلاته الوداعية عن تلاميذه: "العالم أبغضهم، لأنهم ليسوا من العالم" (يو17: 14).
يرى *القديس أمبروسيوس* أن يوسف وجد اخوته في دوثان (تك 37: 17) والتي تعني "الهجران"، بهذا يمثلون النفوس التي تهجر الله، ولا تريد أن تأتى إليه لتجد فيه راحة (مت 11: 28). هؤلاء إذ رأوا يوسف قادمًا من بعيد ثاروا ضده وأرادوا قتله (تك 37: 28). لقد ثاروا وهو بعيد عنهم، هكذا عندما جاء السيد المسيح إلى خاصته ليقترب إليهم رفضوه ودبروا قتله، قائلين ما ورد في سفر الحكمة: "ولنكمن للبار، فإنه يضايقنا" (حك 2: 12)[98].
*     لنهرب من سلام الأشرار، فإنهم يتآمرون ضد الإنسان البار. يجتمعون معًا، ليضغطوا على من هو بار[99].
*القديس أمبروسيوس*​* إذ كانت أفكار اليهود هي أن يصنعوا بالرب ظلمًا... نسوا أنهم كانوا يجلبون الغضب ضد أنفسهم لهذا بكى الرب عليهم (على لسان النبي) قائلاً: "لماذا ارتجت الأمم، وتفكرت الشعوب في الباطل" (مز 1:2).
حقًا باطل هو تفكير اليهود، إذ يفكرون في الموت ضده الحياة، ويشيرون بأمور غير معقولة ضد كلمة الآب!
ومن يتطلع الآن إلى تشتيتهم وخراب مدينتهم يقول: "الويل لهم، فقد فكروا شرًا ضد أنفسهم"…
حسن هو هذا يا اخوتي، لأنهم إذ أخطأوا في حق الكتاب المقدس لم يعرفوا أن "من يحفر هوة يقع فيها، ومن ينقض جدارًا تلدغه حية" (جا 8:10)[100].
*البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي*​*     </SPAN>قيدوا يسوع وأحضروه إلى دار رئيس الكهنة، أتريد أن تعرف كيف سبق أن كُتب هذا أيضًا؟ يقول إشعياء: "ويل لنفوسهم لأنهم يصنعون لنفسهم شرًا، قائلين: لنقيد البار، لأنه مغلق لنا" (راجع إش 3: 9، حك 2: 12) نعم ويل لنفوسهم.
لترى كيف هذا، فإن إشعياء نُشر إلى أجزاء، وبعد ذلك انصلح الشعب. إرميا طُرح في جب من طين، لكن جرح اليهود شفي، إذ أن آثامهم كانت قليلة لأنها موجهه ضد إنسان. لكن عندما أخطأ اليهود إلى الله المتأنس قيل: "ويل لنفوسهم... لنقيد البار!"
ألم يكن قادرًا على إطلاق سراح نفسه؟! قد يقول قائل: الذي حل لعازر من رباطات الموت في رابع يوم، وأطلق سراح بولس من قيود السجن الحديدية، أما كان قادرًا على إطلاق سراح نفسه؟
لقد وقفت الملائكة مستعدة تقول: "لنقطع قيودهم" (مز 2: 3)، لكنهم أحجموا، لأن سيدهم شاء أن يقبل هذا.
اقتيد إلى المحكمة أمام الشيوخ. وهذه شهادة عن ذلك "الرب يدخل في المحاكمة مع شيوخ شعبه ورؤسائهم" (إش 3: 14)[101].
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي*​*يزعُمُ أن عندهُ علم الله، *
*ويُسمي نفسه ابن الرب. [13]*
إذ بكَّت يسوع البار اليهود في مواضعٍ كثيرةٍ (مت25؛ يو8)، وكشف لهم عن مرضهم، لم يحتملوا هذا العالم بل طلبوا أن يقتلوه، "لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال أيضًا إن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله" (يو 5: 18).
*صار لَومًا على أفكارنا. [14]*
يرى *القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم* أن الله لا يعزل الأبرار عن الأشرار، بل يسمح باختلاطهم معًا لصالح الطرفين. فالأشرار يتطلعون إلى الأبرار، فيوبخهم برّ الأبرار، ومن الجانب الآخر يُحسب هذا مكسبًا للأبرار حيث يكونون سببًا لتوبة بعض الأشرار.
*وحتى منظره ثقُل علينا. *
*لأن سيرته لا تُشبه سيرة الآخرين،*
*وسُبُله مختلفة. [15] *
صار في أعينهم شاذًا، فالبٌر بالنسبة لهم ضعفًا وتخاذلاً، والعنف والسلب قوة وشهامة. صار الخير في أعينهم شرًا، والشر خيرًا.
*     </SPAN>يوجد نفع للأشرار باختلاطهم بالصالحين، فإنه يشعرون بارتباك، ويخجلون، ويستحون في حضورهم. فإنهم حتى وإن لم يمتنعوا عن الشر، لكنهم لا يجسرون على فعل ما يصنعونه في سرية. وهذا أمر ليس هينًا، ألاَّ يرتكبوا معصية علانية. تصير حياة الآخرين مُتهمًا لشر أولئك. اسمعوا على الأقل ما يُقال عن الإنسان البار. "صار خطرًا علينا حتى منظره" (حك 2: 14) إنها بداية ليس هينة للإصلاح خلال التعذيب بحضور (الإنسان البار)[102].
*     </SPAN>يكره السارق النور. 
مجرد التطلع إلى الإنسان البار أمر بغيض بالنسبة للخطاة. "حتى منظره مُحزن لنا" (حك 2: 15). إذ لا يحتملون بهاءه، وذلك مثل العيون المريضة التي لا تحتمل أشعة الشمس. 
ولكن بالنسبة لكثيرين محزن لهم لا أن يروه فحسب، بل وحتى أن يسمعوا عنه[103].
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*
*أمسَينا في عينيه شيئًا مُزيَّفًا، *
*ويتجنبُ طُرُقنا تجنب النجاسات. *
*يُغبِّطُ آخرَةَ الأبرار، *
*ويتباهى بأن الله أبوه. [16]*
لا يليق بالبار أن يستخف بالخطاة، ولا أن يدينهم، وإن كان لا يقبل شرورهم، ولا يسلك في طرقهم. لا يليق به أن يهينهم ولو بنظراته، بل أن يترفق بهم ويحبهم في الرب طالبًا خلاصهم. لكن الأشرار وهم عالمون فساد طرقهم ورفض البار السلوك معهم في ذات الطريق، يدركون أنه يعلِّمهم أن طريقهم باطل ومزيف، وأنه يتجنب طرقهم، لأنه يطوِّب نهاية الأبرار، ويعتز بروح البنوة لله، هذه الروح التي قدمتها له نعمة الله الغنية في مياه المعمودية.
لكن ما هو ردّ فعل الأشرار المصرِّين على شرهم؟ يقولون: 
*فلننظر هل أقواله صادقة، *
*ولنختبر كيف تكون عاقبته؟ [17]*
عوض الاقتداء بالبار، يسخرون منهم، كما سخروا بالقدوس البار ابن الله الوحيد.
*

*​*6. مقاومة للأبرار حتى الموت*

*فإن كان البارُّ ابن الله، *
*فهو يعينه وينقذه من أيدي مقاوميه. [18] *
يعتز الأشرار بقوتهم الغاشمة ويظنون أنه ليس من قوة تقدر أن تقف أمامهم، حتى الله نفسه. وإذ يسيئون إلى البار يسخرون به قائلين: "إن كان الصديق ابن الله فلينصره وينقذه من أيدي مقاوميه". هكذا يتحدون الله نفسه إن كان يستطيع أن ينقذ البار من أيديهم.
هنا نبوة واضحة عن السيد المسيح، حيث سخروا منه، حتى قال اللصان: "خلَّص آخرين، أما نفسه فلم يقدر أن يخلصها". وقيل عنه: "إن كان ابن الله، فلينزل عن الصليب فنؤمن به". لم يدركوا أنه بالصليب انتصر السيد المسيح على الشيطان، وبموته داس الموت، خلص البشرية كلها حتى تنتصر وتتكلل به.
*فلنمتحِنْهُ بالشتْمِ والتعذيب، *
*لكي نعرف حلمه ونختبر صبره. [19]*
هذا التحدي كان قائمًا بين الشيطان  شخصيًا أو خلال حزبه الذي دخل معه في عهدٍ والله في أشخاص مؤمنيه من رجال العهدين القديم والجديد، وقد بلغ القمة عند مجيء ابنه الوحيد الجنس، فظن عدو الخير أنه قادر على الخلاص منه تمامًا بالصليب، حيث جهل العدو تواضعه وخطته لخلاص العالم. ويبقى هذا التحدي قائمًا بين العالم الذي وُضع في الشرير وبين كنيسة الله، يتزايد ليبلغ القمة بمجيء ضد المسيح في آخر الأيام، حيث يدرك عدو الخير أن نهايته قد اقتربت جدًا.
*ولنحكم عليه بميتَةِ عارٍ، *
*فإنه سيُفتَقدُ بحسب أقواله". [20]*
يرى كلاً من *القديس أغسطينوس والعلامة أوريجينوس* أن الأشرار يحكمون على البار – ربنا يسوع – بموت العار، أي بالصليب، ولم يدركوا أنه بالصليب كان في قمة المجد خلال حبه وتواضعه.
*     </SPAN>ها نحن نرى هذه النبوة (حك 2: 12-21) في شكل اشتياق وصلاة، تحققت في يسوع المسيح[104].
*القديس أغسطينوس *​*     </SPAN>لقد تمجد عندما جاء إلى الصليب وعندما احتمل الموت. أتريدون أن تعرفوا أنه قد تمجد؟ قال بنفسه: "أيها الآب، قد أتت الساعة؛ مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك أيضًا" (يو 17: 1). احتمال الصليب كان مجدًا له، لكن مجده لم يكن في منظرٍ جميلٍ، وإنما في تواضعٍ. فقد قيل عنه: "تواضع حتى الموت، موت الصليب" (راجع في 2: 8). وقد تنبأ النبي عن ذلك، قائلاً: "*ولنحكم عليه بميتة عارٍ*" (حك 2: 20). ويقول عنه إشعياء: "من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أُخذ" (إش 53: 8)[105].
*العلامة أوريجينوس*
وكما أراد العدو الخلاص من السيد المسيح بالصليب، هكذا لا يكف عن أن يجاهد في قتل المؤمنين وتحطيمهم منذ ولادتهم. يعلق *العلامة أوريجينوس *على العبارة: "ثم أمر فرعون جميع شعبه قائلاً: كل ابن يولد تطرحونه في النهر، لكن كل بنت تستحيونها" (خر 22:2)، قائلاً:
[أترون بماذا يأمر رئيس هذا العالم خدامه؟ إنه يأمر بسرقة أولادنا، وإلقائهم في النهر، *ونصب الشباك على الدوام منذ ولادتهم*. يأمر بالهجوم عليهم منذ يبدأون في لمس ثديي الكنيسة ويطلب نزعهم عنها ومطاردتهم حتى تبتلعهم أمواج العالم...
تأمل الخطر الذي يهددك منذ ولادتك، بل بالأحرى منذ ولادتك الجديدة، أي منذ نوالك المعمودية مباشرة... فقد أُصعد يسوع إلى البرية من الروح ليُجرب من إبليس (مت 1:4).
هذا هو أمر فرعون لشعبه بخصوص أولاد العبرانيين، أي الهجوم عليهم واقتناصهم في لحظة ولادتهم وإغراقهم... لكن المسيح انتصر حتى يفتح لك طريق النصرة، انتصر وهو صائم حتى تدرك أنت أيضًا كيف تخرج هذا الجنس بالصوم والصلاة (مر 29:9)[106].]

تفسير القمص تادرس - اقوال الاباء- تفسير سفر الحكمه 2

حسب ما أري وهذا رأي الشخصي بأن الله خسر التحدي و لم يعين المسيح و ينقذه من ايدي اعداءه بل ربح اليهود وفعلوا مارادوا و نجحت خطتهم الا وهي صلب المسيح 

لا اري ان صلب المسيح كان من اجل خلاص البشريه بل اراه مؤامره يهوديه للتخلص من المسيح وقتله كما قتلوا الانبياء من قبله فهم قتله الانبياء 

وهذا رأيي الخاص ...

لذلك اريد ان اعرف هل نجحت مؤامره اليهود بقتل الههم ام انقذه الله من ايديهم واعانه عليهم .

و الله اني اتخيل وجه اليهودي حينما اقول له لماذا صلبت الهك !!!!!!!



_</SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

متي 27:42
خلّص آخرين واما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلّصها.ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به.

هذا الشاهد يوضح حقيقه مهمه ان المسيح لو نزل من الصليب لكان كل يهودي مؤمن بالمسيح لان هذا كان مطلبهم 

نعرف ان اليهود يبغضون السيد المسيح فلو كانوا يعملون ان بصلبهم لي الههم سوف يتم له المجد ما صلبوه اصلا لان غايتهم من الصلب هي اذلال المسيح وليس لرفع مجده 

وهنا اتأكد ان اليهود لم يكونوا يعلمون ان الله سوف يأتي اليهم علي شكل بشر ليصلبوه و تغفر لهم خطاياهم 

فأن كان العهد القديم تحدث عن هذا الامر لعلم اليهود ذلك لكن من يقرأ العهد الجديد و تفاسيره سيعلم حقيقه واحده 

أن اليهود في زمن المسيح لك يكونوا يعلمون بأن صلب الههم سيكون مجدا له و سيري كل ذي لب ان اليهود كانوا يحقدون علي الههم و ما اقتراحهم بصلب المسيح الا لي التخلص منه و الحاق العار به لا لي اجل تمجيده.

لم ينزل المسيح عن الصليب لم يؤمن به اليهود لانه لم ينزل علي الصليب 
نجحت المؤامره اليهوديه لم يعين الله المسيح او ينقذه من ايدي اعداءه


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> لا اري ان صلب المسيح كان من اجل خلاص البشريه بل اراه مؤامره يهوديه للتخلص من المسيح وقتله كما قتلوا الانبياء من قبله فهم قتله الانبياء
> 
> وهذا رأيي الخاص ...​


*عفوا ... بس مين حضرتك لحتى تفتي بامور خطيرة كهذه !!
استنتاجاتك كلها خاطئة ... المسيح غاية موته على الصليب فداءا للبشرية 

بشهادة المسيح نفسه 

"لأن هذا هو دمي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل الكثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا." 


بشهادة الرسل

"فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن متبررون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب." 

"يسوع المسيح ... الذي به لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا بحسب غنى نعمته." 

"ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح "

"لقد قام (أي السيد المسيح) عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه." ​*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*حسنا سأقول ان رأيي خاطئ جدا و معك حق من انا لي اقول رأيي ...*_

_*المهم سألك سؤال :*_

_*من الذي سلم المسيح للصلب ؟*_
_*اليهود ام الله *_
_*من الذي اصر علي محاكمه المسيح ؟*_
_*اليهود ام الله *_
_*من الذين اتهموا المسيح بالتهم المنسوبه اليه ؟*_
_*اليهود ام الله *_
_*من الذي قتل المسيح علي الصليب ؟*_
_*اليهود ام الله *_
_*من الذي تأمر علي قتل المسيح ؟*_
_*اليهود ام الله *_
_*من الذي اقترح صلب المسيح؟*_
_*اليهود ام الله*_


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندي قال:


> _*حسنا سأقول ان رأيي خاطئ جدا و معك حق من انا لي اقول رأيي ...*_
> 
> _*المهم سألك سؤال :*_
> 
> ...



*اليهود و بمعرفة من الله 
و ما الجديد في ذلك 

ربنا عارف في كل ما حصل و ما سيحصل و بالذي سيحصل و لكنه يترك للبشر حرية الاختيار ​*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*حسنا يبدو ان استنتاجي لم يكن خطأ او علي الاقل هذا ما يبدو لي *_

_*اي ان الصلب هي مؤامره يهوديه حصلت علي تأييد الله لقتل المسيح*_ .

_*لكن ارجو ان تجيبيني علي سؤالي هل انقذ الله المسيح من ايدي اليهود ام لا ؟*_


_** *__*17 فلننظر هل اقواله حق ولنختبر كيف تكون عاقبته
*__*18 فانه ان كان الصديق ابن الله فهو ينصره وينقذه من ايدي مقاوميه*_

** 43 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده.لانه قال انا ابن الله.** 44 وبذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه*<A name=ver45>

*
*


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> لكن ارجو ان تجيبيني علي سؤالي هل انقذ الله المسيح من ايدي اليهود ام لا ؟​


*ارادة الله هي ان يصلب السيد المسيح فمجيء المسيح كان لغاية الصلب و الموت على الصليب
اذا صلب المسيح هو تحقيق للغفران و لارادة الله في خطة الفداء ​*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا زميله ريد روز السؤال واضح و لا يحتمل الشرح هل تحقق الامر و انقذ الله المسيح من ايدي اليهود ام ان الله لم ينقذه ..........!!!!*

*اعانه ام لم يعينه .......!!!*

*السؤال يبدأ بهل لذلك الاجابه تحتمل شيئين يا اما لا الله لم ينقذ المسيح من اليهود  و الدليل هو كذا و كذا *
*او نعم الله انقذ المسيح من اليهود  و الدليل هو كذا و كذا *

*بس .......*


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *يا زميله ريد روز السؤال واضح و لا يحتمل الشرح هل تحقق الامر و انقذ الله المسيح من ايدي اليهود ام ان الله لم ينقذه ..........!!!!*
> 
> *اعانه ام لم يعينه .......!!!*
> 
> ...



*يعني ضروري الرد يكون بالمعلقة لحتى تفهم !!! 
ما انا قولتلك خطة الفداء هي ارادة الله نفسه و كان يجب ان يموت المسيح و يقوم في اليوم الثالث 


يعني لا لم ينقذه من موت الصليب و الصلب ! ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندي قال:


> _*حسنا يبدو ان استنتاجي لم يكن خطأ او علي الاقل هذا ما يبدو لي *_
> 
> _*اي ان الصلب هي مؤامره يهوديه حصلت علي تأييد الله لقتل المسيح*_ .
> 
> ...


*نعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم فالمسيح قام من الموت منتصرا على الموت وشوكته..فينقذه هنا ليس معناها عدم موته لكن ينقذه من سلطان الموت عليه فقد غلب المسيح الموت وداس الموت بالموت.

*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*متي ====> سفر الحكمه ===> المزامير *

*انجيل متي :*

*(( 43 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده.لانه قال انا ابن الله. 44 وبذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه))*

*سفر الحكمه *

*((  **17 فلننظر هل اقواله حق ولنختبر كيف تكون عاقبته
18 فانه ان كان الصديق ابن الله فهو ينصره وينقذه من ايدي مقاوميه))*

*المزامير *

*(( ** إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟ لماذا تباعدت عن خلاصي وعن سماع صوت تنهداتي؟ 
2 إلهي، أصرخ إليك مستغيثا في النهار فلا تجيبني، وفي الليل فلا راحة لي، 
3 مع أنك أنت القدوس الذي أقمت عرشك في وسط شعبك الذي يسبحك. 
4 عليك اتكل آباؤنا، وبك وثقوا، وأنت قد نجيتهم. 
5 إليك صرخوا فنجوا، وعليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا. 
6 أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان. عار في نظر البشر، ومنبوذ في عيني شعبي. 
7 جميع الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي، يفتحون شفاههم علي بالباطل، ويهزون رؤوسهم قائلين: 
8 سلم إلى الرب أمره، فلينجده. لينقذه مادام قد سر به». 
9 أنت أخرجتني من الرحم. أنت جعلتني أنام مطمئنا وأنا مازلت على صدر أمي. 
10 أنت متكلي من قبل ميلادي، فأنت إلهي منذ كنت جنينا. 
11 لا تقف بعيدا عني، لأن الضيق قريب ولا معين لي. 
12 حاصرني أعداء أقوياء، كأنهم ثيران باشان القوية. 
13 فغروا علي أشداقهم كأنهم أسود مفترسة مزمجرة. 
14 صارت قوتي كالماء، وانحلت عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع، وذاب في داخلي. 
15 جفت نضارتي كقطعة الفخار، والتصق لساني بحنكي. إلى تراب الأرض تضعني. 
16 أحاط بي الأدنياء. جماعة من الأشرار طوقتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي. 
17 صرت لهزالي أحصي عظامي، وهم يراقبونني ويحدقون في. 
18 يتقاسمون ثيابي فيما بينهم، وعلى لباسي يلقون قرعة. 
19 يارب، لا تتباعد عني. ياقوتي أسرع إلى نجدتي. 
20 أنقذ من السيف نفسي، ومن مخالب الأدنياء حياتي. 
21 خلصني من فم الأسد، ومن بين قرون الثيران الوحشية استجب لي. 
22 أعلن اسمك لإخوتي، وأسبحك في وسط الجماعة. 
23 سبحوا الرب ياخائفيه. مجدوه ياجميع نسل يعقوب، واخشوه ياجميع ذرية إسرائيل. 
24 فإنه لم يحتقر بؤس المسكين، ولا حجب عنه وجهه، بل استجاب له عندما صرخ إليه. 
25 أنت تلهمني تسبيحك في وسط الجماعة العظيمة، فأوفي بنذوري أمام جميع خائفيه. 
26 يأكل الودعاء ويشبعون، وطالبو الرب يسبحونه. تحيا قلوبكم إلى الأبد. 
27 تتذكر جميع أقاصي الأرض وترجع إلى الرب، وتتعبد أمامك جميع قبائل الأمم. 
28 لأن الملك للرب، وهو يتسلط على الأمم. 
29 جميع عظماء الأرض يحتفلون ويسجدون. ينحني أمامه الهابطون إلى التراب والفانون، 
30 يتعبد نسلهم لله، ويتحدثون عن الرب للجيل الآتي. 
31 يأتون ويخبرون ببره وبمعجزاته شعبا لم يولد بعد. 
))*
*

ريد روز تقول :





يعني ضروري الرد يكون بالمعلقة لحتى تفهم !!! 
ما انا قولتلك خطة الفداء هي ارادة الله نفسه و كان يجب ان يموت المسيح و يقوم في اليوم الثالث

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ​ 
لا تعليق...
متي ====> سفر الحكمه ===> المزامير ( مهم للغايه )







يعني لا لم ينقذه من موت الصليب و الصلب ! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا تعليق 
متي ====> سفر الحكمه ===> المزامير ( مهم للغايه )

إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟ 
إليك صرخوا فنجوا، وعليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا
جميع الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي، يفتحون شفاههم علي بالباطل، ويهزون رؤوسهم قائلين: 
 سلم إلى الرب أمره، فلينجده. لينقذه مادام قد سر به
أحاط بي الأدنياء. جماعة من الأشرار طوقتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي
يارب، لا تتباعد عني. ياقوتي أسرع إلى نجدتي. 
أنقذ من السيف نفسي، ومن مخالب الأدنياء حياتي
فإنه لم يحتقر بؤس المسكين، ولا حجب عنه وجهه، بل استجاب له عندما صرخ إليه. 
خلصني من فم الأسد، ومن بين قرون الثيران الوحشية استجب لي

------------------------------------------------------------------------​​​​*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*(( 43 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده.لانه قال انا ابن الله. 44 وبذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه))*

*فلينقذه الان ,  الان الان و ليس غدا او بعد غد ....*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*متي 27:43 *_

_*إتكل على الله، فلينقذه الآن، إن كان راضيا عنه، فقد قال: أنا ابن الله  ( اليسوعيه )*_
_*توكل على الله وقال: أنا ابن الله، فلينقذه الله الآن إن كان راضيا عنه ( كتاب الحياه)*_
_*توكل على الله، فليخلصه الآن إن كان يريده! فهو قد قال: أنا ابن الله!» (الاخبار الساره)*_


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *(( 43 قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده.لانه قال انا ابن الله. 44 وبذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه))*
> 
> *فلينقذه الان ,  الان الان و ليس غدا او بعد غد ....*


نعم هذا هو كلام اللصان وليس كلام الله يقول اللصان مايشاءان فهل قولهما يلزم الله تنفيذه؟عجبى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*لقد أفرد الكتاب المقدس إصحاحاتكامله لصلب رب المجد يسوع وقيامته من بين الأموات وأيضا أورد رسل المسيح الكثير من الأدله على حادثة الصلب هذا بخلاف الأدله التاريخيه من يحارب حقيقة صلب المسيح هو واهم وبعيد عن الحق الكتابى كل البعد.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل المسيح قد صُلب ومات حقاً أم لا؟
نعم وبكلّ تأكيد. لقد صلب يسوع المسيح، ومات على الصليب، ودفن، ثم قام من الموت في اليوم الثالث، وبعد أن ظهر لتلاميذه مرّات عديدة، صعد إلى يمين الله في الأعالي. هذه الحقائق يؤكدها لنا الإنجيل المقدس المحفوظ بقدرة الله من التحريف أو التشويه لكي يظل نورا لكلّ من يريد أن يهتدي إلى الحق والصراط المستقيم.

حادثة الصلب وما سبقها وما تبعها ولا سيّما قيامة المسيح من الموت مكتوبة في الإنجيل كما دونّه متى من الفصل26-28، وفي إنجيل مرقس من الفصل 14-16 ، وفي إنجيل لوقا من الفصل 22-24 ، وفي إنجيل يوحنا من الفصل 18-21 .

وبالإضافة إلى الأناجيل الأربعة، فإن معظم كتب العهد الجديد تشير إشارة واضحة إلى حادثة موت المسيح وقيامته. أما كتب العهد القديم أي التوراة، وكتب الأنبياء والمزامير (الزابور)، فهي أيضا تشير إلى موت المسيح إمّا بواسطة نبوآت مباشرة وإمّا بالإشارة الرمزية المتمثلة في تقديم الذبائح للحصول على مغفرة الذنوب*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*MATTEW 27:43*_
*People's New Testament*
*27:43 I am the Son of God. It was because he said this that the Sanhedrin condemned him to death. In that he hung, seemingly helpless, on the cross, the chief priests, the very persons who voted his death, considered it demonstrated that he was not the Son of God.*

_*ليس اللصان من قالا هذا الكلام بل اليهود او رؤوساء اليهود اما اللصان فقد كررا الكلام الذي قاله رؤوساء اليهود الذين قرروا قتل المسيح علي الصليب يا زميل سامح *_

_*ان المزمور 22 نبوؤه عن السيد المسيح كما يؤمن المسيحيين *_

_*ان موت المسيح علي الصليب تم اعتباره انه ليس ابن الله من قبل اليهود لان لو الله يحبه لانقذه منهم أنظر مزمور 22 *_

_*ان كان مزمور 22 يتحدث عن المسيح و صلبه فركز علي ماقاله المسيح في المزمور 22*_

*يارب، لا تتباعد عني. ياقوتي أسرع إلى نجدتي**. 
أنقذ من السيف نفسي، ومن مخالب الأدنياء حياتي
*
*هنا المسيح يدعو الله او ربه ان ينجي نفسه من السيف و ينجي حياته من اعداءه *

*فهل فعل الله ذلك ؟*
*هل انجا حياته من ايدي اعداءه وقت الصلب *

*الاجابه المسيحيه هي *
*لا الله لم ينقذ حياه المسيح من الصلب و لم ينقذه من ايدي اعداءه بل جعله يموت علي ذلك الصليب لان الله يريد ذلك ...!!!!*

*ان كان المزمور 22 نبوؤه عن المسيح فالمسيح بين ما الذي يحدث عندما يتكل شخص ما علي الله *
*عليك اتكل آباؤنا، وبك وثقوا، وأنت قد نجيتهم**. 
5 إليك صرخوا فنجوا، وعليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا*

*الذي يتكل علي الله ينجيه الله, من يصرخ لله ينجي, من يتكل عليه لا يخزي, *

*الاجابه المسيحيه هي *
*لم ينجي الله المسيح من الصلب و من ايدي اعدائه لان الله اراد ذلك و حتي لو توكل المسيح علي الله فأن الله لن ينجيه , لان الله اراده ان يموت , يموت علي الصليب ..!!!!*
*حتي لو صرخ المسيح  لله فأن الله لن ينجيه لان الله اراده ان يموت , يموت علي الصليب  ...!!!!*

*لو ان المزمور 22 نبوؤه عن المسيح فالمسيح توكل علي الحي الذي لايموت *

*أنت متكلي من قبل ميلادي، فأنت إلهي منذ كنت جنينا*

*توكل المسيح علي الله حتي قبل ميلاده من بطن امه , اعترف المسيح بالله منذ ان كان جنينا *

*هل مت علي الصليب يا مسيح ؟*

*الاجابه المسيحيه هي *
*اجل و الف اجل لقد مات المسيح علي الصليب لان الله لم ينجيه بل اراده الله كانت ان يموت المسيح علي الصليب.......!!!! *


*هل الله يخزي من توكل عليه يا يسوع المسيح ؟*
*هل الله لا ينجي من توكل عليه يا يسوع المسيح؟*
*الاجابه هي :*

*من يتوكل علي الله لا يخزي ابدا ...*
*((إليك صرخوا فنجوا، وعليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا))*

*يا يسوع المسيح الم تعلم ان الله لم ينقذ نفسك و حياتك من السيف *
*يا يسوع المسيح الم تعلم ان الله لم ينجيك حتي لو كنت متوكلا عليه *


*(( يارب، لا تتباعد عني. ياقوتي أسرع إلى نجدتي**. 
أنقذ من السيف نفسي، ومن مخالب الأدنياء حياتي))*

*لماذا قلت يارب لا تبتعد عني يارب انجدني اغثني*
*يارب انقذني من السيف نفسي يارب انجي حياتي من مخالب اعدائي *

*لا لم تنقذ من السيف نفسك و ما نجت حياتك من الصلب و لم ينجدك من الصلب احد *

*لانك مت علي الصليب قتلوك علي الصليب لان الله اراد ذلك لك ....*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*عارف يا سامح عارف انك تؤمن انه مات علي الصليب فهذه عقيده ثابته عندكم.*_

*لكن من توكل علي الله فالله ينجيه من توكل علي الله فالله ينقذه *
*من توكل علي الله لا يخزيه ابدا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

يا أخى المسيح لم يطلب الهروب من الصليب بل طلب تحقق المشيئه الإلهيه فى ذاته وهذا ماحدث على الصليب .
الله تجسد أصلا فى شخص المسيح من أجل الصليب فالمسيح كان عالما أنه سيصلب ويقوم من الموت وهو أنبأ تلاميذه قبل ذلك بصلبه وموته على الصليب وقيامته
21[q-bible]*  من ذلك الوقت ابتدا يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم و يتالم كثيرا من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و في اليوم الثالث يقوم  متى ( 16 : 21)*[/q-bible]


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*اعلم يا زميل سامح ان الاناجيل قالت هذا *_

_*لكن لم افهمه لماذا قال المسيح *_

_*(( يارب، لا تتباعد عني. ياقوتي أسرع إلى نجدتي*__*. 
أنقذ من السيف نفسي، ومن مخالب الأدنياء حياتي))
*_
_*لماذا دعا المسيح الرب بأن ينجده و ينقذ نفسه من السيف و حياته من مخالب اعدائه رغم معرفته انه سيموت علي الصليب....!!!*_

*لم افهم هل المسيح دعا الله بأن ينقذه وهو الاتي ليخلص خطايا العالم بموته علي الصليب *
*لم افهم هل المسيح دعا الله بأن يحفظ حياته من ايدي اعدائه وهو الاتي ليموت علي الصليب علي ايدي اعدائه *
*لم افهم ما قصد المسيح بطلب النجده من الرب يعني ما هو الشئ الذي طلب فيه المسيح النجده من الله؟*

_*لان متحير في هذا ؟


*_


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> (( يارب، لا تتباعد عني. ياقوتي أسرع إلى نجدتي.
> أنقذ من السيف نفسي، ومن مخالب الأدنياء حياتي))


*أكتب شاهد الآيه
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> (( يارب، لا تتباعد عني. ياقوتي أسرع إلى نجدتي.
> أنقذ من السيف نفسي، ومن مخالب الأدنياء حياتي))


*هل قالها المسيح أم داوود النبى؟*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*الشاهد هو مزمور 22*

*قالها داوود النبي طبعا وهي نبوؤه عن السيد المسيح راجع مزمور 22 كما يعتبرها المسيحيون* 

_*ملاحظه يا زميل سامح *_

_*لو اردت ان تقول ان هنا يتحدث النبي داوود عن نفسه فالمزمور كله سيكون ان داوود يتحدث عن نفسه *_


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*أخى إعتبر ماتعتبر عندما تاتى نبوه فى الكتاب المقدس ليس شرط أن يتكلم الإصحاح كله عن موضوع النبوه بل قد تأتى النبوه فى آيه وحيده يفهم معناها عند تحققها .
مايهمنا فى هذا السياق هو كلام السيد المسيح نفسه وليس ماتعتبره أنت نبوه عن السيد المسيح وفيه يقصد داوود النبى نفسه .*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*حسنا و حتي لا اتسبب في غلق الموضوع ....*_

_*سأطلب منك شئ بحكم انك اعلم مني بكتابك الا وهو *_

_*ان تضع المزمور 22 بأكلمه و تشير علي النصوص التي هي نبوؤه علي السيد المسيح باللون الاحمر *_
_*ثم نقرأ مع بعض النصوص التي قبل النبوؤه و التي بعدها في المزمور 22 ونري هل لها علاقه بها ام لا ...*_

_*تفضل يازميل اعمل النبوؤات التي ترها ان تخص المسيح و لونها بالاحمر مع كتابه المزمور بأكمله*_ ...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> سأطلب منك شئ بحكم انك اعلم مني بكتابك الا وهو
> 
> ان تضع المزمور 22 بأكلمه و تشير علي النصوص التي هي نبوؤه علي السيد المسيح باللون الاحمر



1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى [أَيِّلَةِ الصُّبْحِ]. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ 
2 إِلَهِي فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ. فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوءَ لِي. 
3 وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
4 عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 
5 إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجُوا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزُوا. 
6 أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. 
7 كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 
8 [اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ]. 
9 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ جَذَبْتَنِي مِنَ الْبَطْنِ. جَعَلْتَنِي مُطْمَئِنّاً عَلَى ثَدْيَيْ أُمِّي. 
10 عَلَيْكَ أُلْقِيتُ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ. مِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّي أَنْتَ إِلَهِي. 
11 لاَ تَتَبَاعَدْ عَنِّي لأَنَّ الضِّيقَ قَرِيبٌ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ مُعِينَ. 
12 أَحَاطَتْ بِي ثِيرَانٌ كَثِيرَةٌ. أَقْوِيَاءُ بَاشَانَ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. 
13 فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ. 
14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. 
15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي. 
16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ. 
17 أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 
18 يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ. 
19 أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتِي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتِي. 
20 أَنْقِذْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ نَفْسِي. مِنْ يَدِ الْكَلْبِ وَحِيدَتِي. 
21 خَلِّصْنِي مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ وَمِنْ قُرُونِ بَقَرِ الْوَحْشِ اسْتَجِبْ لِي. 
22 أُخْبِرْ بِاسْمِكَ إِخْوَتِي. فِي وَسَطِ الْجَمَاعَةِ أُسَبِّحُكَ. 
23 يَا خَائِفِي الرَّبِّ سَبِّحُوهُ. مَجِّدُوهُ يَا مَعْشَرَ ذُرِّيَّةِ يَعْقُوبَ. وَاخْشُوهُ يَا زَرْعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمِيعاً. 
24 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْتَقِرْ وَلَمْ يَرْذُلْ مَسْكَنَةَ الْمَِسْكِينِ وَلَمْ يَحْجِبْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ بَلْ عِنْدَ صُرَاخِهِ إِلَيْهِ اسْتَمَعَ. 
25 مِنْ قِبَلِكَ تَسْبِيحِي فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ. أُوفِي بِنُذُورِي قُدَّامَ خَائِفِيهِ. 
26 يَأْكُلُ الْوُدَعَاءُ وَيَشْبَعُونَ. يُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ طَالِبُوهُ. تَحْيَا قُلُوبُكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
27 تَذْكُرُ وَتَرْجِعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. وَتَسْجُدُ قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ. 
28 لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ الْمُلْكَ وَهُوَ الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ. 
29 أَكَلَ وَسَجَدَ كُلُّ سَمِينِي الأَرْضِ. قُدَّامَهُ يَجْثُو كُلُّ مَنْ يَنْحَدِرُ إِلَى التُّرَابِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُحْيِ نَفْسَهُ. 
30 الذُّرِّيَّةُ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. يُخَبَّرُ عَنِ الرَّبِّ الْجِيلُ الآتِي. 
31 يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرِّهِ شَعْباً سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ.​
أي خدمة



> ثم نقرأ مع بعض النصوص التي قبل النبوؤه و التي بعدها في المزمور 22 ونري هل لها علاقه بها ام لا ...



و من قال ان ما قبل و ما بعد النبوءة لابد ان يكون له علاقة بها اصلا؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

أخ / المهندي
نفسي مرة اشوفك بتناقش حاجة في صلب الموضوع
هل اعتبر خروجك عن الموضوع
هو افلاس من اي امكانية للحوار في صلب الموضوع نفسه
لذلك تذهب لمواضيع فرعية و جانبية؟


----------



## sarkoo (23 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندي قال:


> _*اعلم يا زميل سامح ان الاناجيل قالت هذا *_
> 
> _*لكن لم افهمه لماذا قال المسيح *_
> 
> ...


 
أولا لا تتحير ولا على بالك 
ثانيا صراحة هذه الأسئلة كلها جوابها واحد 
*ثالثا لا أحد من المسيحيين ينكر أن السيد المسيح مر بلحظات ضعف لأنه كما أسلفنا سابقا كما أنه إله كامل فإنه إنسان كامل يشعر ويحس ويتألم ويخاف لا بل إن ذلك لا يقتصر ذكره على المزمور 22 *
*بل نراه أيضا مذكورا في العهد الجديد وبكل أريحية ودون أي شعور بأنه أمر غريب وذلك في بستان الزيتون قبل الصلب بعدة ساعات عندما قال :*

*"يا ابتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس . و لكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت " ( مت 26: 39 )*

*في هذه الآية تجد شعور المسيح الإنسان متجليا*
*ولكي تدرك ذلك عليك أن تفهم ما هو إيماننا وتصورنا عن المسيح فنحن نؤمن أن جسد السيد المسيح ذو طبيعتين متحدتين غير ممتزجتين إلهية وإنسانية ولتقريب المعنى أقول كالحديد والنار فالحديد عندما يتحد بالنار يصبح حديدا محمى فتستطيع التأثير بالحديد بالطرق عليه لكن طرققك هذا لن يؤثر في النار واتحادهما معا لن يغير طبيعتهما ولن يجعل الحديد نارا ولا النار حديدا *
*وخوف المسيح وطلبه أن ينقذ الآب نفسه مما ينتظرها طبيعي جدا من الناحية الإنسانية لأنه يعرف حجم الألم الذي ينتظره وكل ذلك **لا ينفي  أنه يدرك أنه سيموت على الصليب ... ولا ينفي معرفته أنه جاء ليخلص العالم بموته .....*
*ولا ينفي أنه تقدم للصلب في النهاية لأنه العمل الذي جاء من أجله ويجب إكماله رغم الألم المنتظر *

*أرجو ان أكون قد وفقت بالإجابة   *
*ســـــــــــــلام*


----------



## المهندي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*سيبك من حكايه افلاسي او تدليسي فهذا شئ من طبيعتي لا يمكنني التلخص منه *_

_*وشكرا للتصحيحك معلوماتي *_

_*فقد كنت اظن مثلا ان النصوص الاتيه تقرأ هكذا *_

_*1 لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى [أَيِّلَةِ الصُّبْحِ]. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟ *_

_*كنت افهمها هكذا :*_
_*اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري *_
_*ولم اتخيل انها هكذا *_

_*الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ( نبوءه عن السيد المسيح ) بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري ( ليست نبوؤه عن السيد المسيح )*_
_*رغم اني لو سألت يهودي سيقول لي يا عبيط ديه جمله وحده وتقرأ وتفهم هكذا *_
_*الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري *_
_*اي ان لماذا يارب تتركني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري *_

_*لا اعلم ماذا يفعل بي اليهود لو قلت لهم انه الههم شبه نفسه بالدوده *_

_*6 أَمَّا أَنَا فَدُودَةٌ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ. عَارٌ عِنْدَ الْبَشَرِ وَمُحْتَقَرُ الشَّعْبِ. 
7 كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرُونَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 
8 [اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ. لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ]. *_

_*14 كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي. 
15 يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي*_
*اي كل الجمله ديه نبوؤه عن المسيح الا قصه وضعه في تراب الموت *
*يجب ان اصحح معلوماتي كنت اظن ان الجمله مترابطه و يقصد بها نفس الشخص لم اكن اعلم ان الجزء الاخير مالوش دعوه بي الي قبليه *

16 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ

صحح معلوماتك يا المهندي 

نهايه الجمله مالهاش علاقه ببدايتها هما ثقبوا رجليه و ايديه بس بدايه الجمله شئ اخر 

لذلك يازميل لن اعلق 

فحينما تقول لي ان قول الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ليس له علاقه بي بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري 
فلن يحتاج الامر الي النقاش و سأبقي مثل اليهودي الذي يظن ان هذه الجمله واحده 
ساتركها بدون اي تعليق فقط شكرا لانك جعلتني اقرأ الجمل كامله وهذا كان غرضي من الاول 
ليعلم كل يهودي و مسلم ان قول داوود الهي الهي لماذا تركتني مالهاش دعوه بنهايه الجمله بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري .

انتهي .


----------



## sarkoo (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ابوالحمد قال:


> عذيذي انا لاأعلق علي كلامك ولاكن لي عندك سؤال لماذا خلق الله البشر؟


 
قبل الإجابة أسألك سؤالا على الهامش ولا تعتبره ملزما وإن كان يزعجك طنش عنه لأنه مجرد فضول مني لا أكثر
لاحظت أنك تكتب حرف الذال في كل الكلمات التي تستلزم حرف الزاي أي أنك مثلا هنا كتبت عذيذي بدل عزيزي فهل لي أن أعرف السبب ....؟؟

أما عن سؤالك لماذا خلق الله البشر فرغم أنه خارج موضوعنا تماما لكن سأجيبك عنه بإختصار قدر المستطاع وأقول لك :
أنت وأنا وأي إنسان عندما يريد أن يصنع شيئا فإنه يصنعه في الأغلب لأنه بحاجته 
صنعت السيارة لأننا نحتاجها لتنقلنا
وصنع الكرسي لأننا بحاجة للجلوس عليه وهكذا دواليك  
أما الله بكل عظمته وقدرته لم يصنعنا لأنه يحتاجنا فهو لم ولن يكون يوما بحاجتنا 
وإهانة كبيرة لله أن ننسب إليه أنه خلقنا وخلق الجن فقط ليعبدوه فهذا الكلام ينسب لله الضعف لا القوة يظهره كمعقد نفسي مصاب بضعف الشخصية محتاج بشكل مستمر لكائنات مثلنا تعبده وترضي غروره وتذكره بأهميته 
  إن الله وكل عظمته وقدرته يتلخص بكلمة واحدة من حرفين وهي (( الحب )) 
وعندما خلقنا ، خلقنا بسبب محبته لنا حتى قبل أن نوجد ولجل هذا أوجدنا فقبل الخليقة كان الله وحده ، كان الله منذ الأزل هو الكائن الوحيد الموجود ... وكان مكتفيا بذاته وكان ممكنا ألا يوجد الإنسان ولا أي مخلوق آخر ، ولكن الله من كرمه وصلاحه أنعم بنعمة الوجود على هذا العدم الذي أسماه إنسانا ، خلقه لكي يتمتع بالوجود فلأجل الإنسان تم هذا الخلق وليس لأجل الله 
فكرم من الله أن أشركنا في هذا الوجود الذي كان ممكنا أن يبقى فيه وحده ....
فإن الله لم يخلق الإنسان لكي يعبده ويمجده بل خلقه لأنه أحبه قبل أن يخلقه ... فليس الله محتاجا لتمجيد وعبادة من الإنسان *... *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
وما علاقة مناقشتك للنبوءات بموضوع صلب المسيح و اثباته؟
هل عرفت انك مفلس ولا تجد ما تناقشه لذلك تلجأ للثرثرة؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*نعود ونقول أن النبوه يظهر معناها جليا بعد تحققها فى حياة المشار إليه وماكان لنا أن نعرف ان هذه النبوات خاصه بالسيد المسيح لولا أننا وجدناها تتطابق مع ماهو مدون عن حياته فى البشائر. فالحياة تجلى معنى النبوه وليس ان نجعل من آيه نبوه ونفترض تحققها فى الشخص .*


----------



## sarkoo (28 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا أعتذر سلفا ولا تعتبر كلامي موجها لشخصك الكريم
لكن المبدأ الذي تتكلم به مبدأ غبي​
إن ما تتكلم به يصلح فقط مع أصدقائك في الحارة أي يصلح بين البشر وليس مع الله 
أنا قلت لك سابقا أن النبوءة تنفذ لأنها يجب أن تنفذ 
: والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو ​
هل يستطيع أي من البشر أن يقف في وجه تنفيذ نبوءة صادرة من الله حتى وإن كان ذكيا كاليهود 
أنت تجبرني في كل مرة أن أضع لك مثالا إسلاميا لتوضيح الفكرة لذلك أقول لك   
أنا مثلا لا أؤمن بمحمد لكن لو كان محمد حقا نبيا من الله هل أستطيع أنا مهما بلغ بي الذكاء أن أقف بوجه نبوءة تنبأها هو وأمنع تنفيذها كي أثبت أن نبوءته غير صحيحة
إسأل نفسك هذا السؤال وثق بي أن إجابته كفيلة بنسف استنتاجك الساذج ، وأن استنتاجك هذا لا يصلح ولا يصح عندما يكون الأمر مع الله

.... أما الآن فدعني أتنبأ أنا نبوءة أو توقعا عنك 
أنت عندما كتبت ردك الأول إنتبهت أنك بهذا الرد تشكك بدون أن تشعر بالمسيح ولأنك طرحت الرد ولا تستطيع تعديله أو مسحه ألحقته برد ضعيف تقول فيه: 

((( وماقوله لا يعد طعنا فى نبؤة المسيح عليه السلام فالله قد بعث المسيح بشرا رسولا وايده بالمعجزات التى تناسب عصره وليس بحاجة للعهد القديم )))

*الخلاصة*:
*1* _ هم صلبو المسيح لأنهم لم يصدقوا أنه المسيح المنتظر يعني برأيك هم لو كانوا مصدقين أن هذا هو من ينتظروه منذ قرون كانوا سيفكرون أصلا بصلبه ....
*2*_ هم صلبوه لأنه كان يجب تنفيذ النبوءة سواء أعجبهم أم لم يعجبهم وسواء إنتبهوا للنبوءة التي في كتبهم أم لم ينتبهوا ولا علاقة لدهائهم وذكائهم بالأمر فهم لا يملكون ولا يستطيعون منع تنفيذ نبوءة الله 

فهل فهمت ... أرجوا ذلك

ســــــــــــــــلام ​


----------

